# 09/03 Raw Discussion Thread: Twin Magic is back!



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

*SCHOTTENSTEIN CENTER 
COLUMBUS, OH*​


> Twin Magic is back! Live on Raw, Nikki & Brie Bella hit the ring to take on The Riott Squad in tag team action. Also on Raw, The Revival challenge The B-Team for the Raw Tag Team Championship, and WWE Hall of Famer Shawn Michaels returns to weigh in on the final bout between Triple H and The Undertaker at WWE Super Show-Down!











*The Bella Twins return to clash with The Riott Squad*​


> They’re baaaaaack. This coming Monday night on Raw, The Bella Twins return to the ring as a tandem to face The Riott Squad in tag team action.
> 
> Ruby Riott, Liv Morgan & Sarah Logan seem confident, gleefully (and maliciously) welcoming the twins to “Monday Night Riott,” but they would be unwise to underestimate the veteran Bellas.
> 
> Which two Riott Squad members will tangle with Nikki & Brie, and how might this battle change the complexion of WWE Evolution, where The Bella Twins join forces with Raw Women’s Champion Ronda Rousey to face the torment-loving trio in a Six-Woman Tag Team Match?











*Braun Strowman forges imposing alliance*​


> Braun Strowman might have given up his Money in the Bank contract this past Monday night by announcing he is cashing in on Universal Champion Roman Reigns inside Hell in a Cell on Sept. 16, but he seemingly gained two new allies in Dolph Ziggler & Drew McIntyre, joining them in brutalizing all three Shield members.
> 
> The Monster Among Men, The Showoff and The Scottish Terminator will meet The Hounds of Justice at WWE Super Show-Down, but will we see these triumvirates collide this Monday night?











*Shawn Michaels weighs in on Triple H and The Undertaker’s WWE Super Show-Down match*​


> “Stone Cold” Steve Austin, Christian, Ric Flair and other WWE Legends have already weighed in on the final battle between Triple H and The Undertaker at WWE Super Show-Down on Oct. 6, but we’ll soon hear from WWE Hall of Famer Shawn Michaels, who’s making his return to Team Red this Monday.
> 
> HBK has a long history of in-ring competition with both The Deadman and his longtime friend Triple H, and he even served as the Special Guest Referee of their End of an Era Hell in a Cell Match at WrestleMania XXVIII. Will The Showstopper take sides as The Cerebral Assassin and The Phenom prepare to collide one last time?











*The Revival challenge The B-Team for the Raw Tag Team Titles*​


> The Revival have kept The B-Team on the defensive in recent weeks, defeating the Raw Tag Team Champions in both one-on-one and tag team combat, and this coming Monday night, Scott Dawson & Dash Wilder will finally have the chance to back up their “Top Guy” bluster should they capture the titles from Bo Dallas & Curtis Axel.
> 
> Will The Revival end the fun and games of The B-Team’s reign and bring about a new era of tag team competition on Raw?











*What’s Alexa Bliss’ plan to conquer Ronda Rousey at WWE Hell in a Cell?*​


> Alexa Bliss will get her contractually obligated rematch against Raw Women’s Champion Ronda Rousey at the WWE Hell in a Cell pay-per-view event, but judging by her swift defeat to The Rowdy One at SummerSlam, we wonder if Little Miss Bliss will be up to the challenge come Sept. 16.
> 
> This past Monday night, though, Bliss was sporting a renewed air of confidence (granted, she was flanked by Alicia Fox and Mickie James). Is The Goddess devising a new strategy to take down The Baddest Woman on the Planet?


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Holy fucking shit. They aren't even trying to give this a modicum of difficulty.

PASS.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

So let me understand this right.
Ronda isn't the most important thing.
Neither is Roman.


Two useless women who are retired are the most important thing to WWE now.
I guess all Roman had to do was get himself a relationship with Cena and his own reality show and he'd have won the title years ago.


How in the fuck is HBK less important than two bimbos that were only famous for cheating in wrestling matches. That was the entire gimmick: we cheat and get our own reality show by one of us marrying Cena


HBK, a legend, is less important than Bimbo Magic.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

They are gonna put the Bellas on the main event like if their in ring return was a big deal aren't they? fpalm. Good for Ruby and the Riott Squad I guess.

Yeah, show doesn't look appealing at all. Turning Braun was dumb af, and him being partners with Drew and Dolph just feels weird. S&D security about to get squashed by Braun I guess. Hopefully The Revival take the titles off the B team and they start to bring back some prestige back to them. And the Alexa/Ronda stuff is just boring, Ronda still is very irregular at promos and I can't buy anything Alexa says against Ronda, Ronda should squash her 10 out of 10 times


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

:braun :mj2





























But the title shows up every week now, so it's all good............. :vince


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

This Raw preview summarized:

- Overhyping the return of two of the most useless "legends" ever that the so-called women's revolution was supposed to be a direct reaction against, but of course that's all been subsumed into WWE's hollow marketing bullshit now.

- Operation get Roman over at any cost, even if it means the entire show has to be unwatachable just to make him look good, continues.

- HBK hyping a glorified house show match between two 50 year old men to fill TV time.

- Comedy jobbers who overstayed their welcome at least a month ago will probably keep the tag team titles in a bleh match against a real tag team. Also, it's another SummerSlam rematch.

- Alexa Bliss trying to sound intimidating even though she got fucking pulverized in one of the two most one-sided matches this year. Another way to fill TV time because dat rematch clause.

Say what you want about SD, but all of its programs are hot right now. They're actually putting effort into the show even if the execution isn't always right. This is just embarrassing.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

I was thinking that Owens would eventually get his rematch for the Universal Title just like Balor did but he "quit" last week so I doubt they are going to give it to him now. Speaking of which, crazy how the preview makes no mention of Owens considering his segment left everyone with a cliffhanger.

The Bellas are now back and likely clogging up the division as they start building things for the Evolution PPV (Nikki vs Ronda to be precise). Their match probably main events the show with Ronda/Nattie as well as Bliss/Mickie likely getting involved by the end. Sasha in the mean time will likely be booked against Dana Brooke again and may even lose in typical 50/50 fashion.

All in all mainly watching for Reigns as well as the follow up with the Shield and the build for his match against Braun at HIAC. Sasha is so criminally mishandled that I really don't have much to look forward to with her unfortunately and while I like Ronda I don't see much good happening with her over the next weeks since she is feuding with Alexa and then with Nikki while as Steph looms all over it. Her title reign is off to a rocky start for sure.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Fuckin sucks that Nikki is going to face Ronda at Evolution but I understand the WWE's POV with Nikki having the most star power and all. 

This should be the card for Evolution now that we are at this point:

Rousey vs Natalya vs Alexa Bliss vs Nikki Bella (everyone could have their own storyline going into the match, with Alexa trying to get her title back, Natalya trying to honor her dad, and Nikki trying to regain past glory after Cena. Kayfabe was already broken when Cena proposed. The match itself may not be great but the quadruple storylines would make it passable.)

Trish Stratus vs Sasha Banks (this was already set up at RR. The Bliss favoritism is out of control)

Becky Lynch vs Charlotte (they should have held off until Evolution and not blow it off at HIAC)

Asuka vs Bayley (cross promotional #1 Contenders match, they battle for a chance to face their brand's champion)

You can put the rest of the women in tag matches, gimmick matches, etc. 

They could have a great show on their hands but WWE is taking the least interesting route with this show already. Its all favoritism and political bullshit.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

Fans: Damn, Raw has hit rock bottom. No way it can get any worse from here.

WWE: Hold my beer. :vince5



> Twin Magic is back!


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Sincere said:


> Fans: Damn, Raw has hit rock bottom. No way it can get any worse from here.
> 
> WWE: Hold my beer. :vince5


More like Easily Identifiable Resemblance Magic at this point.

Don't tempt them and say it can't get worse, they'll make Hornswoggle and El Torito the tag team champions.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Don't tempt them and say it can't get worse, they'll make Hornswoggle and El Torito the tag team champions.


What's sad is that might actually be an improvement over B-Team.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

I got a feeling that HBK is going to announce himself as the special referee for the Triple H vs Undertaker match.


----------



## WindPhoenix (Aug 24, 2018)

Let's go over this preview shall we.

Bellas vs Riott Squad No way the Bellas are losing. They will likely have Sarah or Liv take the pin.

Heel Braun is back, but I fear that he will suffer a similar fate to Ryback.

Bringing out HBK to promote a glorified house show match is funny.

Alexa/Ronda will probably be more competitive, but we know the outcome.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> More like Easily Identifiable Resemblance Magic at this point.
> 
> Don't tempt them and say it can't get worse, they'll make Hornswoggle and El Torito the tag team champions.


Better than the B team :shrug


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Twins! wens3

Wait... Bellas... :bearer


----------



## KingofKings1524 (Aug 27, 2007)

I’ll watch the HBK segment and...... that’s about it.


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis (Jul 20, 2016)

*"Which two Riott Squad members will tangle with Nikki & Brie, and how might this battle change the complexion of WWE Evolution, where The Bella Twins join forces with Raw Women’s Champion Ronda Rousey to face the torment-loving trio in a Six-Woman Tag Team Match?"*

At first, I thought these fools were actually wasting Ronda with a Six-Woman tag match at Evolution against the freaking Riott Squad. Then I double checked and it will be at the Super Show-Down event.


----------



## Berakos (Apr 3, 2016)

So, let me get this straight:

- Braun buried the tag teams in a battle royal
- Braun eliminates everyone except Roman at Elimination Chamber
- Braun terrifies Kevin Owens by flipping his rental car, knocking the porter john off top of the stage while he's still in it, shoves him off top of the ladder on to tables, throws him off top of the cage on to the announcers table.

All of this just to turn Braun heel and waste pretty much 2 months of this build. Why did he even win MITB in the first place?


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

I said this in another thread but it bears repeating. Sasha and Bayley can't beat the Riott Squad but the Bellas will probably go over even though they hasn't had a match in over a year, longer if you single out Brie. Fuck this company.

Sent from my LG-H631 using Tapatalk


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Berakos said:


> So, let me get this straight:
> 
> - Braun buried the tag teams in a battle royal
> - Braun eliminates everyone except Roman at Elimination Chamber
> ...


Because....................................


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

I might be the only person who genuinely likes the Riott Squad but why the fuck isn't there Bayley/Sasha/Ember against them? You know, the two women who were mocked by the Riott Squad? And the third woman who had her first loss to Sarah?


Right actual storylines aren't a thing unless they're the Roman/Lady Balls McMahon stories.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

I can't believe this company just isn't pushing Shield/Braun as the main thing to tune into see. 

It's your main event piece. Imagine during the Attitude Era where a hot Austin/Vince angle is happening and a reason to tune into Raw but they start hyping up the light heavyweights instead. Or something more recent. Punk/Cena round about MITB but let's push Bellas/Kelly Kelly. Who gives a fuck? Honestly?

Absolutely NOTHING about Owens either in the preview. You know? One of the talents that quit live on air last week?

I'm all for the women just having their own separate brand at this point


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Looks like shit. Pretty funny how it at least appears as of right now, that they're doing the same shit with Trips/Taker/HBK that they did during the build to their WM 28 match. Repeating the same story from 6.5 years ago. :lmao Beyond pathetic.

Other than the HBK appearance which will be nothing important in the grand scheme of things because he's just there to talk about a glorified house show rematch of a match that took place and he was also involved in 6.5 years ago; only other thing I'm looking forward to is Seth. That's literally all who matters to me on Raw these days since they took away the appeal of when/if Ambrose will turn for Shield reuinion part 31414135425 just to ONCE AGAIN attempt to get their 'top face' over all these years later. Sad, pathetic, boring, etc. All of those things (and more) wrapped into one. Pathetic. Hope Labor Day absolutely destroys this show. And then NFL Monday Night Football NEXT WEEK. YES!

:mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Jesus it just gets worse and worse as the weeks go on.


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

Well, at least Ruby gets to be in a high profile match. That looks to be the only good thing about this show. I truly have no idea how millions of people sit through this tripe every week.


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

#BellaSet...

We byke


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Dibil13 said:


> Well, at least Ruby gets to be in a high profile match. That looks to be the only good thing about this show. I truly have no idea how millions of people sit through this tripe every week.


Alcohol


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Mordecay said:


> Better than the B team :shrug





Sincere said:


> What's sad is that might actually be an improvement over B-Team.


Har har.

They'd be feuding with the B-Team. :lol The B-Team aren't going anywhere, as stupid as that is.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Ruby Riott's facial expression in the first pic in the OP is how I feel about that match :lol (I also love how unimpressed Trish managed to look in the selfie pic LOL)

Blahhhhhhhhh Bellas.

Watching for The Shield guys as usual.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

I just can't get excited about anything on Raw now that S&D Security is here

Keep it on in the background and watch seth. But now seth will be involved in shit so :sadbecky 

WWE can still deliver moments from time to time so... yeah. Keep raw and ppvs on in the background and hope a moment happens. Smackdown I can still handle actually watching it through. Most of the time


----------



## Bliss World Order (Jul 25, 2018)

I, for one, welcome the return of the Bella Twins with open arms.










I'm not too upset about Brie returning either.


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

If the Bellas main event :lmao


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

SAY YEAH....Please Vince, I NEED this


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

I'm not at work tomorrow.

So I will be tuning in to watch something I don't enjoy. Just like all of you

:mark:


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Y2JHOLLA said:


> If the Bellas main event :lmao


Wouldn't surprise me, specially with Ronda likely getting involved as well.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

The more I think about it just what did the Bellas do? Like specifically, did Cena threaten to stop doing any sort of appearances? Did they threaten to cancel their show?
What dirt do they have on the WWE here or what blackmail power do they have?


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

The last time I checked, twin magic cannot be back unless Brie Bella enhanced her bust or Nikki went back to natural. Neither is the case, so...

The Bellas are back because of Total Divas/Bellas. I'm sure that someone besides the Bellas outside of WWE have been in WWEs ear that they want new footage of the Bellas in the ring and so now they are back. Well, plus the Bellas still think that they are on the positive side of the Womens Revolution/evolution etc.

I honestly don't mind seeing Nikki on my screen again. She probably will never take huge bumps because of her neck, but at least shes good for something.

HBK making an appearance just to hype Triple H vs. Undertaker sucks. If this guy is going to show up, I want him to do something different than be Triple Hs hype machine. "I'm here because my good buddy is in another big match and the 3 of us closed WM years ago". Show up on SDL to address the Miz again. That would be more interesting.

I'll care about Rouseys feuds once she is past Alexa..


----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)

Hopefully Alexa Bliss is on within the first two hours so I can play a video game ASAP after her promo or whatever is done.

:ciampa


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Xobeh said:


> The more I think about it just what did the Bellas do? Like specifically, did Cena threaten to stop doing any sort of appearances? Did they threaten to cancel their show?
> What dirt do they have on the WWE here or what blackmail power do they have?


Their step daddy is high on WWE's hierarchy


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

So remember the three faces of Foley?, in 2018 it's now the 3 faces of Raw's viewership......


#WWELOGIC #RatingsDOA #RAWisaBORE








Can't wait for *NEXT* week #SaveMeMondayNightFOOTBALL


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Black Metal said:


> Hopefully Alexa Bliss is on within the first two hours so I can play a video game ASAP after her promo or whatever is done.


What are you playing?


----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)

Dolorian said:


> What are you playing?


Rainbow Six: Siege


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Black Metal said:


> Rainbow Six: Siege


Ah cool, I have personally never played the Rainbow series. I'm probably playing some Horizon Zero Dawn after the stuff I am interested in is done on RAW.


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

So WWE's goal is to not make me want to watch every week, right? Because it's working. I have watched 1 Raw in 5 months. Keep it up WWE.


----------



## PraXitude (Feb 27, 2014)

Doesn't Brock Lesnar have a "rematch clause" like every other champion when they lose?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

PraXitude said:


> Doesn't Brock Lesnar have a "rematch clause" like every other champion when they lose?


They addressed this on a show where Angle told Heyman that Lesnar wouldn't be getting his rematch for long time. With Lesnar doing stuff on UFC it is likely that he won't be back until next year.


----------



## PraXitude (Feb 27, 2014)

Dolorian said:


> They addressed this on a show where Angle told Heyman that Lesnar wouldn't be getting his rematch for long time. With Lesnar doing stuff on UFC it is likely that he won't be back until next year.


Thanks, I missed that one. I watch every week, but sometimes it's just in the background as noise when I'm bored lol


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

Spoiler



PWInsider did mention a few days ago The Undertaker would be at today's taping. I'm guessing he interrupts Elias and then does the segment with Triple H and Shawn Michaels.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

American_Nightmare said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> PWInsider did mention a few days ago The Undertaker would be at today's taping. I'm guessing he interrupts Elias and then does the segment with Triple H and Shawn Michaels.


Hmmm, I have my doubts this is true. Seems to me they would have advertised it in advance. But then again...



Spoiler



Shawn being advertised probably evens things out and so they didn't feel the need to advertise Taker as well


----------



## Psyche (Aug 1, 2018)

I'll be in the audience for this one.

:risingangle


----------



## Afrolatino (Jan 5, 2015)

Maybe if they give the Bellas the attitude of avknowledging everyone they're there because their superstars thanks to their E! show and want to promote them... Most fans would have found funny their return.
But no, their whorish asskissing of Ronda just for being Ronda is unlikeable...


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

That's a pathetic preview.
Third week in a row I won't give a shit.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Reigns is World Champion. Corbin is the GM. The Bellas are back.

Um. Are they trying to make Raw as terrible as it possibly can be?

If so, they're succeeding. The ratings reflect that, too. So, kudos to them.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

From PWInsider...



Spoiler: RAW



The Undertaker is backstage at Raw in Columbus, Ohio.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Wow, not one mention of Kevin Owens quitting last week. Wasn't that suppose to be a big deal? Guess not. :lol

Not a good Raw on paper but the matches are normally announced throughout the show so who knows. Definitely hope that we get some sort of variation of The Shield vs Braun and Co.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

MC 16 said:


> Definitely hope that we get some sort of variation of The Shield vs Braun and Co.


I can see them doing a few singles matches between the members of two teams leading up to the six men tag match at the Super Showdown PPV. They can do some nice match ups with the talent involved.


----------



## Continuum (Sep 14, 2012)

WOW THIS IS AN AMAZING SHOW WOW.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I look for them to do something news making in the hopes to draw in an audience when they go against the NFL next week.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Not interested in singles match ups between the Shield and the other guys. Seth has been feuding with Dolph and Drew for months. Dean has been involved in that for the past few weeks and had a match with them, as well. It's all been done. Reigns/Braun has been done even more.

Literally zero fresh matchups between those 6 guys. Hard pass.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Dolorian said:


> From PWInsider...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looking like I can turn it off after that


----------



## ste1592 (Dec 20, 2014)

Berakos said:


> Why did he even win MITB in the first place?


Because he was their way to prevent people from shitting all over Roman's title victory against Brock.


----------



## southrnbygrace (Jun 14, 2014)

I wouldn't mind seeing a match between Roman and Drew. But there is no way it would be one on one unless Corbin made it a stipulation and why would he do that?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

southrnbygrace said:


> I wouldn't mind seeing a match between Roman and Drew. But there is no way it would be one on one unless Corbin made it a stipulation and why would he do that?


Well a recent rumor says that Drew is Reigns' potential opponent after HIAC, so they may do just that.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

TyAbbotSucks said:


> Looking like I can turn it off after that


BUT WHAT IF TAKER ONLY SHOWS UP IN THE MAIN EVENT!?

That's right. You'll literally watch 3 hours of something you don't want to watch to see one of the worst mic working main eventers in history cut a promo and building up a match that no one in 2018 wants to see.

:mj2


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Yeah, the more and more you look at it, Raw is bleak as fuck these days. Glad to see everyone agrees, too.


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

Dolorian said:


> Wouldn't surprise me, specially with Ronda likely getting involved as well.


They might do something like that. It will be interesting to see what they do with her. They don't want to get her booed, and attacking or running down Alexa tonight would almost certainly get her booed.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

:WTF2 Up at 7 for work tomorrow and staying up for this.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I want to see Dean vs Drew though. That would be good, especially after they got in each other's faces at Summerslam. Dean has faced Dolph since his return, but not Drew.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Showstopper said:


> Yeah, the more and more you look at it, Raw is bleak as fuck these days. Glad to see everyone agrees, too.


These days?! Try these _years!_


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

I am ready for RAW-IS-WAR! :mark: :mark: :mark: BEST SHOW EVER!! 

I pay the cable bill for the seat, but I only need...

THEEEEEEE EEEDGEE


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Braun still being cheered. LOL WWFuckery love it


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Braun with a pop even though he's a heel.

:lmao


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Thank you to Sky for missing the start there :fpalm


----------



## Pronk255 (Jan 23, 2018)

so anyone still think braun isnt a heel? lol


----------



## misterxbrightside (Sep 16, 2015)

Renee back on commentary, yusss!


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Renee on commentary again?! Oh great, 3 hours of her going "oh my god" and "wow" fpalm


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Pronk255 said:


> so anyone still think braun isnt a heel? lol


How he is a heel? The shield jumped him 3 on 1 and he just even upped the score. If anyone are the heels its the shield.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

The Bellas are back in action!


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Braun gonna have to choke slam that 9 year old to get some heat real quick


----------



## Pronk255 (Jan 23, 2018)

i cant believe the mens mitb holder is gonna fail to cash in two years in a row.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Yawn.. Here they are attempting to get heel heat on Braun with a produced promo package...

Isn't gonna happen


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Yknow, Braun would be a lot more intimidating Monster if he wasn’t covered in fake tan streaks


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Whoanma said:


> The Bellas are back in action!


JD might not be strong enough


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Mainboy said:


> :WTF2 Up at 7 for work tomorrow and staying up for this.


Odds are you'll regret it. Not a whole lot of entertainment lately out of this.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Pronk255 said:


> i cant believe the mens mitb holder is gonna fail to cash in two years in a row.


Unless they do a swerve and have Owens get it from Corbin and he cashes in and wins the title


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

2 minutes in, and we're already recapping :trips8


----------



## Pronk255 (Jan 23, 2018)

birthday_massacre said:


> How he is a heel? The shield jumped him 3 on 1 and he just even upped the score. If anyone are the heels its the shield.


he just walked out with two guys who have been presented as two of the biggest heels on raw the past few months.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Recap this MAGGLE :vincefu


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Shadowcran said:


> Odds are you'll regret it. Not a whole lot of entertainment lately out of this.


Hoping to find a leaked script so i can go to bed early tbf :lol


----------



## misterxbrightside (Sep 16, 2015)

Braun has a legit reason to have beaten Roman down, tho . So why is he played out as the heel? Lol


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Braun with Drew/Dolph opening, Shield should follow soon enough.

Nice to see Renee back on commentary.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Fans cheering the recap of the Shield getting beat up by Braun.

:lol


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

And here's where Braun's career begins to go down the toilet.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

WWE should bring in Betty White, and then try and turn her heel to get Roman over too


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

"Oh, that person is more over than Roman.... Turn them heel"

-Vince


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Braun has a face-like gripe and yet they wanna book him as a heel. What are they doing? LOL.


----------



## TylerBreezeFan (Oct 8, 2013)

Not watching RAW, but ready to follow the thread because it's far more entertaining.


----------



## dannybosa (Oct 23, 2015)

Making valid points in WWE makes you a heel now..


----------



## NotGuilty (Apr 6, 2015)

people actually watching this shit :mj4


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

WWE, please stop putting Drew with people, I want him on his own


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

This script is so bad fpalm


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

Way to fuk up your biggest star you've made in 20 years WWE...


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

This is completely backwards. :lol Braun is a heel getting cheered now. As if it wasn't bad enough that Reigns was getting booed as a face.

fpalm :lmao


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

LOL Braun & Drew sound all intimidating then Dolph chimes in and sounds ridiculous :lol


----------



## RamPaige (Jun 10, 2017)

Drew and Braun teaming up should be badass but it's tainted because of the circumstances of their alliance.


----------



## Awareness (Jun 11, 2015)

Braun - Sounds badass

Drew - Sounds badass

Dolph - Is this their valet?


----------



## GloriousLunatic (Jul 5, 2018)

I think I have a man crush on Drew McIntyre.


----------



## The Capo (Mar 13, 2017)

Dolph is such a geek


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Ambrose Girl said:


> Renee on commentary again?! Oh great, 3 hours of her going "oh my god" and "wow" fpalm


Yeez, why am I not surprised that you don't like Renee on commentary :lol


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Any leaked script?


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Not NWO apparently :lol


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Did Shawn Michaels overchew his gum as much as Ziggler does? Trying to figure out why he does that all the time


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Dolph feels so out of place between these two.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

I got off work early for this.
I have no beers.


I think maybe Ronda should lowblow Roman to get him cheered. That might defintely work.


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

Braun "Becky Lynch" Strowman has turned his back on the WWE Universe :cole

This is fucking cancer. I'm out.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

It's a jabronifest.


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

LOL Balor dispatched of easily like the Geek he is


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

so Vince is going to make all the WWE raw talent look like jobbers thinking it will get Roman more over LOL


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

lol.. 90% of the roster suddenly are knocked out with 1 move..


----------



## dannybosa (Oct 23, 2015)

50% of roster taken out by three guys


----------



## RamPaige (Jun 10, 2017)

*Sign* Another break up brawl... Y'know, it would be a lot better if WWE just used fake security to break up the wrestlers instead of further burying their own talent. Damn Finn.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Did Balor just get geeked out? :lol


----------



## PraXitude (Feb 27, 2014)

Hockey season can't get here fast enough!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

I should just stop watching RAW for a while, since football is back and just tune into Smackdown.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I agree with the crowd lol let them fight!!


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

F the Shield.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Renee back on commentary


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

I always forget Renee is there until I hear a random “wow” every 25 minutes


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Did anyone watch All In on Saturday?



Remember what the alternative is


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Lashley goes from beating Roman to this :lol


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*S*IERRA 
*H*OTEL 
*I*NDIA 
*T*ANGO


----------



## steeeee (Mar 14, 2013)

Camera angle mania is runnin wild! :rollins4


----------



## Awareness (Jun 11, 2015)

Even explosions must obey the laws of the commercial break.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Rollins got multiple pops there for breaking free multiple times. I'm happy.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

LOL at Dean & Seth running off all fast, while Roman just jogs after them :lol


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

Even Flow said:


> Renee back on commentary


She's been terrible so far.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Incredible. They've managed to make the two most guys on the roster (Braun and Seth) irrelevant just to attempt to get Roman over.


Poor Dean....could've been the best Hell on the roster.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Balor should quit this company.


----------



## Xenoblade (Nov 26, 2015)

Wow these chips I left sitting on the counter aren't the only thing that's stale tonight..

Holy shit.. The shield is the stalest garbage ever.


----------



## Awareness (Jun 11, 2015)

Renee Young's commentary is like when your phone would sometimes cross lines and you'd hear some random person chime in out of nowhere for a second and mildly freak out over it.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Did they just called the Bellas return legendary WTF


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

The Shield is making the whole roster look stupid and defenseless. This is bs. Flashbacks of that awful Lesnar/Taker brawl. Oh well, at least the ones involved in the current fiasco are actually full-timers...


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Mainboy said:


> Balor should quit this company.


its pretty sad how Vince ruined the raw bullet club in the WWE, Balor, Gallows, Anderson, are all treated like crap


----------



## IndyTaker (Aug 14, 2018)

Why were heels and faces working together to break up Shield and Strowman? Do they not care about kayfabe?


----------



## misterxbrightside (Sep 16, 2015)

Lol what are they being arrested for, exactly??


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

They're arrested for a weak-ass brawl?

:argh:


----------



## RamPaige (Jun 10, 2017)

LMAO. The security team is stronger than the entire Raw locker room.


----------



## Awareness (Jun 11, 2015)

In a stunning turn of events, the guys dressed like they're impersonating riot police are being arrested.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Arrested :lmao


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

Renee's commentary is so bad, I think she's just reading lines as if she's an interviewer still.


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

Why the fuck can't they use fake-ass security instead of burying their roster. This is beyond stupid.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

birthday_massacre said:


> its pretty sad how Vince ruined the raw bullet club in the WWE, Balor, Gallows, Anderson, are all treated like crap


I'm scared how WWE will ruin the Undisputed era when they get called up.


----------



## charsetutf (Jul 23, 2018)

Dean Ambrose and two talentless guys bury the entire roster.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Oh so partimers are going to go over full-timers. 

FFS


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Well, at least, it isn't the main event

Oh :gtfo with this announcement


----------



## Isuzu (Apr 1, 2011)

Vanilla Midgets everywhere


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

“Tragically the Shield never returned”


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Ugh.. The Bellas.. 

This match is going to be "screaming vs screaming"


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Why not just use security guards in the first place?

Gives off a better visual when security guards are used to separate wrestlers. Especially when Corbin is calling the shots and obviously wants to screw over The Shield with him being heel. 

You then don't fucking bury the geeks on your roster.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Okay so let me get this straight.... The Shield are getting arrested.... by the police..... for turning up at their job, and fighting other wrestlers 

[emoji58]


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

Balor had no qualms about helping Corbin, who he despises, too. What continuity...


----------



## P Thriller (Jan 6, 2016)

I swear WWE has the laziest writing I've ever seen. This is like the fifth time we've seen this dumb send the locker room crap in the past month 

And why would Strowman need help to beat Roman if their match is inside the cell anyways? So freaking stupid...I can't believe they turned Braun heel.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

So The Shield got arrested :lmao

You NEVER arrest Dean lol, he'll always find a way to break out and come back


----------



## GloriousLunatic (Jul 5, 2018)

Bathroom Break Time.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

These talentless cunts.

:lmao

The only thing that's legendary about the Bellas is the legendary amount of cock they've sucked in WWE to keep their spot.


----------



## misterxbrightside (Sep 16, 2015)

Riott Squad about to get squashed


----------



## Boba Fett (Jul 9, 2013)

Ugh the Bellas .... fuck right off


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

That brawl was straight up confusing.

Who are the heels? Who are the faces?

Why did the roster come out and attack The Shield? 

What? Why?


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

LMAO they got a special announcement like they are legends or something :eyeroll:


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Mainboy said:


> I'm scared how WWE will ruin the Undisputed era when they get called up.


Id rather see Balor, Gallows, Anderson, Owens and Zayn all go back to NXT.


----------



## taker1986 (Sep 14, 2016)

This is bullshit. The entire roster looking like shit just to make Roman look strong. Vince really does have a boner for this muppet.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Oh so the Bellas match is not on the main event, alright what will main even then? Shield returning?


----------



## RamPaige (Jun 10, 2017)

The Bella Twins are considered legends? They've have one of the most forgetful run in WWE history. Even Eve is more memorable simply for her heel turn. Hell, Alicia Fox is more memorable because she's basically a meme now thanks to Cameron.


----------



## dannybosa (Oct 23, 2015)

Where were the police when Roman attempted to kill Braun with that car crash


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

It's Bimbo and Bimbo who survived the womb.


Can Sarah shoot and legitimately hurt them


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

I guess the Bellas are free agents as well.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Nikki isn't even showing the twins, that was the only reason to watch her matches, fuck that shit


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Shield arrested :heston

The lengths they go to get over a group (really Roman these days) which is dwarfed by factions outside the company.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Another commercial already?


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

Showstopper said:


> These talentless cunts.
> 
> :lmao
> 
> The only thing that's legendary about the Bellas is the legendary amount of cock they've sucked in WWE to keep their spot.


Damn!

Ppl are on one tonight after ALL IN lol


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Mainboy said:


> Balor should quit this company.


Pretty much everyone should quit this company


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Not looking good for Nikki(with her giant implants) when her sister looks better.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

YAY get the Bellas out of the way first :lol


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

The Bella twins are the cold sores of WWE


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

Renee getting wet on commentary over the Bellas while her husband is deported.

This is utter AIDS.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

Just got caught up on the brawl segment


So Ronda > everyone else when it comes to beating up security guards. Good to know the power ranking is she's the best.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

The Nun trailer they just showed > The Bellas


----------



## GloriousLunatic (Jul 5, 2018)

Anybody else play How many Jobbers can i spot when those superstars came out for the melee. 

I spotted the Ascension, Slater and Rhyno, Mike Kanellis, Curt Hawkins.


----------



## Awareness (Jun 11, 2015)

Fun fact: John Laurinitis banged the Bella Twins and their mom within the span of 8 years.


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

I really hope Reigns fails the wellness policy and fucks off for 60 days. It's beyond depressing seeing 2 mega over faces in Rollins and Strowman, and Ambrose's return too being sacrificed for this giant cancerous piece of dogshit. 

Doesn't this motherfucker have any kind of dignity or self respect? His hands are being held by everyone like a spoiled little bitch and his peers' hard work is being flushed down the toilet. Is he really ok with this bullshit?


----------



## Deepvoice80 (Mar 31, 2008)

It just goes to show how fucking superior every other branch of the WWE is superior to Raw. They turn Stroman heel as he was becoming the most over face in 15 years just to push the Reigns project. Complete bullshit


----------



## GloriousLunatic (Jul 5, 2018)

Awareness said:


> Fun fact: John Laurinitis banged the Bella Twins and their mom within the span of 8 years.


Johnny Ace is an Donkeys behind.


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

Logan's got some nice natural titties


----------



## Soul_Body (Jun 1, 2016)

dannybosa said:


> Where were the police when Roman attempted to kill Braun with that car crash


That wouldn't have made Roman look strong.


----------



## ajmaf625 (Dec 7, 2007)

arch.unleash said:


> I really hope Reigns fails the wellness policy and fucks off for 60 days. It's beyond depressing seeing 2 mega over faces in Rollins and Strowman, and Ambrose's return too being sacrificed for this giant cancerous piece of dogshit.
> 
> Doesn't this motherfucker have any kind of dignity or self respect? His hands are being held by everyone like a spoiled little bitch and his peers' hard work is being flushed down the toilet. Is he really ok with this bullshit?


i think you are taking this too seriously lol....any self respect or dignity ? reigns isn't the one who books this in case you weren't aware.


----------



## Pronk255 (Jan 23, 2018)

ruby riott hot af


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

arch.unleash said:


> I really hope Reigns fails the wellness policy and fucks off for 60 days. It's beyond depressing seeing 2 mega over faces in Rollins and Strowman, and Ambrose's return too being sacrificed for this giant cancerous piece of dogshit.
> 
> Doesn't this motherfucker have any kind of dignity or self respect? His hands are being held by everyone like a spoiled little bitch and his peers' hard work is being flushed down the toilet. Is he really ok with this bullshit?


 They killed Dean's return and turn.

Would have meant far more if he turned on Rollins, now they have that failure in there to get some cheers for. Just watch fans erupt when he beats Roman down.


----------



## GloriousLunatic (Jul 5, 2018)

Will Cole and Graves ask Renee comment on her Husband just being arrested should she be headed down to the Ohio State campus police department to bail him out.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

arch.unleash said:


> I really hope Reigns fails the wellness policy and fucks off for 60 days. It's beyond depressing seeing 2 mega over faces in Rollins and Strowman, and Ambrose's return too being sacrificed for this giant cancerous piece of dogshit.
> 
> Doesn't this motherfucker have any kind of dignity or self respect? His hands are being held by everyone like a spoiled little bitch and his peers' hard work is being flushed down the toilet. Is he really ok with this bullshit?


It's 100% humiliating at this point. If that was me, I'd feel like the kid in 5th grade that still gets walked to school by his mom who holds his hand into the classroom in front of all of his friends.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Is it just me or does this match feel like its moving at half speed.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Can we just start a petition to rename Monday Night Raw to Monday Night


----------



## Soul_Body (Jun 1, 2016)

Again the raw thread is more entertaining than the show.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Tepid brawls, nonsensical heel turns and destroying the talent at every turn. That's only ten minutes in.

Nice to hear that RAW is still the absolute worst show on earth.

Turn it off ferchrissake.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Showstopper said:


> It's 100% humiliating at this point. If that was me, I'd feel like the kid in 5th grade that still gets walked to school by his mom who holds his hand into the classroom in front of all of his friends.


 Rollins and Ambrose careers are having their momentum killed by having to unite with Roman every time. Fans are actually turning on the group and it's hurting the group's legacy.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Brie’s buttcrack is ...... distracting


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

They haven't been i nthe ring except the rumble.
Somehow they can dominate Sarah Logan.


And for some reason Sarah's reaction to a pin is to drive whatever twin's face into her crotch. Makes sense.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Going by the WWE 2K19 ratings they do seem to see Sarah Logan as the weak link of the Riot Squad.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

She stole the world famous Maryse kicks!


----------



## misterxbrightside (Sep 16, 2015)

There’s the botch we were expecting


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

WTF was that botch by Brie


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

OMG

That was so bad...


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAH

BRRRIEEEEEEE!!!!

:ha


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Ok, wrap this up


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Well, that goes to the top of Botchamania


----------



## mdinca (Apr 9, 2018)

Well that was a terrible miss.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

There is no reason this match should go through an ad break.


----------



## IndyTaker (Aug 14, 2018)

Brie looked stupid in that botch


----------



## dannybosa (Oct 23, 2015)

ill take Sasha Bayley and ember v riott squad over this


----------



## Deepvoice80 (Mar 31, 2008)

I think I know what Brie Mode actually means? Fucking botch


----------



## Awareness (Jun 11, 2015)

I wish this match died in the womb.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Soul_Body said:


> Again the raw thread is more entertaining than the show.


Because the Raw thread is better written


----------



## Boba Fett (Jul 9, 2013)

Well that was fucking terrible,Brie mode in a nutshell.


----------



## steeeee (Mar 14, 2013)

Botch! :done


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Yes Bella twins you’re SO inspirational and important for the women’s revolution - having big tits and no talent, and most importantly, only becoming successful because of your boyfriends


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

arch.unleash said:


> I really hope Reigns fails the wellness policy and fucks off for 60 days. It's beyond depressing seeing 2 mega over faces in Rollins and Strowman, and Ambrose's return too being sacrificed for this giant cancerous piece of dogshit.
> 
> Doesn't this motherfucker have any kind of dignity or self respect? His hands are being held by everyone like a spoiled little bitch and his peers' hard work is being flushed down the toilet. Is he really ok with this bullshit?


 Three and he's out, let's hope there's a third soon after.


----------



## misterxbrightside (Sep 16, 2015)

Was that not Sarah Logan’s missed cue to hit Brie?? Pretty sure Brie was just waiting and wondering why she wasn’t hit yet.


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

ajmaf625 said:


> i think you are taking this too seriously lol....any self respect or dignity ? reigns isn't the one who books this in case you weren't aware.


Oh really? So if my boss told me to go steal my colleague's work it'd be cool because my boss told me and it's not my fault? This is the same exact case. His 2 friends are the first ones being sacrificed for his failed push, they aren't even given any kind of chance. If he had any kind of morals he'd stand up for them and let them have their time, 4 years is more than enough of shoving him down our throat.


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

Massive Botch by Brie :lol


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

The hell was that with Brie :lol


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

BOTCH MODDDDDEEEEEE!


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

lol hearing of the botch actually makes me want to watch.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Why didn't S&D Security explain to the "cops" that they are fully licensed bodyguards and Romun is a very important person with many enemies that he needs protection from :trolldog


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

That LEGENDARY BOTCH


I only hope the other two legends, HHH and the Undertaker can botch just as good as that amazing legendary ground breaking women's wrestler.


How the fuck do you manage to botch that? Don't try things you aren't able to do consistently.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

i'd say brie is showing some ring rust....


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

misterxbrightside said:


> Was that not Sarah Logan’s missed cue to hit Brie?? Pretty sure Brie was just waiting and wondering why she wasn’t hit yet.


Even if that is true, Brie should know enough to call an audible if Logan was not there.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

misterxbrightside said:


> Was that not Sarah Logan’s missed cue to hit Brie?? Pretty sure Brie was just waiting and wondering why she wasn’t hit yet.


 No, Brie more or less was "the fuck am I doing" after she got caught in the ropes then fell forward in them.


She was meant to do a dive but messed up.


----------



## RamPaige (Jun 10, 2017)

OMG they're still wrestling? I just watched 2 rounds of Rigondeaux and Lomachenko and these bitches are still wrestling?


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol Brie is beyond terrible, and probably shouldn't be trying to wear her old tights if shes still got that baby fat on her.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Renee on commentary is like the commentary in the WWE PlayStation games. Recorded phrases being randomly played


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

OMG another botch, she almost broke her neck


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

HOLY FUCKING BOTCH


----------



## misterxbrightside (Sep 16, 2015)

Oh my- okay, I tried defending Brie but I CANNOT defend that one


----------



## IndyTaker (Aug 14, 2018)

Lol that suicide dive


----------



## mdinca (Apr 9, 2018)

She needs to work on those dives! Crap that was bad....again.


----------



## The Capo (Mar 13, 2017)

That suicide dive was hilarious


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Good lord, she almost broke it. Cut this match now


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Holy shit. Brie just died.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

That botch by Brie...


----------



## dannybosa (Oct 23, 2015)

:duck :duck

"Didnt get all of it"


----------



## GloriousLunatic (Jul 5, 2018)

This is atrocious. Brie just suicide dived and came up short. 

What an atrocious match and a setback to the Womens evolution.


----------



## Deepvoice80 (Mar 31, 2008)

This match sucks more than Sunny at a stag party


----------



## steeeee (Mar 14, 2013)

She did it again hahahahahahahaha :maisie


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

WWE loves to boast about their Women's evolution and then they have the Bellas wresting and winning matches in 2018. fuck outta here.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

For fuck's sake, Brie Bella. QUIT going for the Suicide Dive.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Poor Riot Squad.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

And people said that IIconics are bad :lol

Poor RIott Squad

And WTF was Brie thinking to try the suicide Dive again?


----------



## Awareness (Jun 11, 2015)

With suicide dives like that, it explains why Brie decided to name her daughter Birdy.


----------



## P Thriller (Jan 6, 2016)

Keep putting diva trash in the ring and that's the kind if match we have to watch.


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

BRIE THATS TWICE PLEASE


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Brie is embarrassing

Nikki was ok.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

I honestly am worried if Brie is in a match with Ronda.
Ronda is tough legitimately but fucking hell. Brie is worse than Brock.


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

Brie has a head of concrete


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol she went for it a 2nd time and botched AGAIN, this bitch is a special kind of awful.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Its pretty sickening HBK, HHH, Taker, Bellas are all getting center stage, while Owens is sitting home and being treated like a jobber.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Graves: “I cannot wait for Shuper Sow Down”


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

The legendary botchers won. fpalm fpalm fpalm


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Riott Squad to face 3 babyfaces that never lose? This will end well...


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

That was amazing.

She had to use her husband's signature kicks to get a pop.
Then super botches a suicide dive...tries it again...almost as bad as the first one.

Fucking hilarious.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

in brie's defense, she turned herself into a pretty good hand in 2013-2015. tonight she looked like a rookie... an old rookie.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Brie is gonna seriously injure herself if she has another match like that.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Headliner said:


> Poor Riot Squad.


Yeah those girls deserve better.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

... At least the Riot Squadd in the PPV? 



Can Ronda just not let Brie in the ring please? I don't want anyone hurt.


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

Mordecay said:


> And people said that IIconics are bad :lol
> 
> Poor RIott Squad
> 
> And WTF was Brie thinking to try the suicide Dive again?


The IIconics are bad, Brie is just worst.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

So glad I drank 10+ beer before this trash


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

why doesn't corbin just sucker punch balor when finn's standing there with a retard grin on his face totally open to a stiff belt to his front teeth


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

He already compensated for something by shaving his head.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

PavelGaborik said:


> So glad I drank 10+ beer before this trash


It isn't worth it to sit though this


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Oh god Smiling Geek vs Dumpster Fire is the main-event. :no:


----------



## GloriousLunatic (Jul 5, 2018)

Why does Finn always appear with the dumb look on his face everytime when they cut to him ?


----------



## The Capo (Mar 13, 2017)

What a terrible main event 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Awareness (Jun 11, 2015)

Everything about Finn Balor annoys me.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol did Graves seriously call The Bella's amazing in that match?


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Nobody wanted to see this match the first time, let alone the 27th time and In the main event ?

On the plus side, no need to watch to the end tonight


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

I would've walked out of the arena last week if the main event was Finn v Corbin for the 500th time.

Awful.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

So what else is there on the show if that's the main event then?


----------



## Deepvoice80 (Mar 31, 2008)

I don't know why I watch this shit anymore. Fuck it I'm going to bed!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Balor/Corbin main event?

:lmao

Raw just gets worse and worse by the week.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

SAMCRO said:


> Lol did Graves seriously call The Bella's amazing in that match?


To be fair, Vince told him to say that.


----------



## Awareness (Jun 11, 2015)

The Offspring could make a wrestling themed sequel of The Kids Aren't All Right with the amount of failed indy projects WWE has had.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

SAMCRO said:


> Lol did Graves seriously call The Bella's amazing in that match?


:ha :ha :ha


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

SAMCRO said:


> Lol did Graves seriously call The Bella's amazing in that match?


Clearly Vince is holding one of his family members hostage.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

Will the Bimbo Magic reality show feature the legendary suicide dive?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

The Phenom. said:


> I would've walked out of the arena last week if the main event was Finn v Corbin for the 500th time.
> 
> Awful.


Do they get a dark match main event at Raw and Sds?


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

virus21 said:


> SAMCRO said:
> 
> 
> > Lol did Graves seriously call The Bella's amazing in that match?
> ...


Corey...blink twice if you need help.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Just what I've always wanted to tune in and see in the main event of Raw.

Balor vs. Corbin for the 5th time in a month and half.


----------



## NotGuilty (Apr 6, 2015)

i tuned in for 10 minutes for the laugh but i had to turn it off. Glad i unsubscribed after SS 

cause my god. 

:banderas


----------



## Isuzu (Apr 1, 2011)

Vanilla midget in the main event of raw again. LOL


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Does anyone have the video of the Brie botch?? I'm not watching LOL


----------



## Strategize (Sep 1, 2016)

I'll never complain about Sasha/Bayley vs The Riot Squad Volume 50 ever again after that.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Charly wens3


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Ace said:


> Rollins and Ambrose careers are having their momentum killed by having to unite with Roman every time. Fans are actually turning on the group and it's hurting the group's legacy.


Rollins and Ambrose will be fine. Don't care at all about the legacy of the group, especially if it's just going to continue to be about one person every time they reunite.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

UUUGGGGGHHHH. I HATE these charity months they have


----------



## Pronk255 (Jan 23, 2018)

they made gable and roode a tag team? lol


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

Chad...wtf lmao


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Pretty sure these guys are hitting on each other


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Gable deserves better.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Erik. said:


> Just what I've always wanted to tune in and see in the main event of Raw.
> 
> Balor vs. Corbin for the 5th time in a month and half.


In about a year, it will overtake Cena vs Orton


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Roode is another guy wasted on Raw who could be a huge star on SD.


----------



## RamPaige (Jun 10, 2017)

What led to this partnership? Well the creative team didn't have anything for us. In fact, they just remembered we were a part of the roster and just decided to randomly put the two of us together.


----------



## Pronk255 (Jan 23, 2018)

Himiko said:


> UUUGGGGGHHHH. I HATE these charity months they have


yeah. raising for money for a good cause. what assholes they are.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Both Gable and Roode deserves better. If Roode doesn't turn heel after this geek shit.:lol


----------



## safc-scotty (Sep 4, 2014)

Random tag team is random. I'll take it if it gets a role for Gable on the show though (although I'd obviously prefer a midcard role for him or even a switch to 205).


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

I had truly forgotten about these two.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

Switchblade Club said:


> Does anyone have the video of the Brie botch?? I'm not watching LOL


First one:
https://twitter.com/nodqdotcom/status/1036773601586733056


Second one after Brie mode chants:
https://twitter.com/GIFSkull/status/1036775548070985729


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Gable and Roode are actually on Raw this week?! Holy shit. I wonder who reminded Vince that they are still under contract.


----------



## GloriousLunatic (Jul 5, 2018)

This will setup a Roode Heel turn finally.

BTW, when did the Ascension turn heel ?


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

I actually like Chad...weird pairing though.

AND WTF DID THE ASCENSION JUST SAY?
THIS HAS BEEN A DUMPSTER FIRE SO FAR.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Xobeh said:


> First one:
> https://twitter.com/nodqdotcom/status/1036773601586733056
> 
> 
> ...


:ha

:ha


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Random tag team - check

Now they just come up with a dumb name 

-WWE logic-


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

As happy as I am that Renee is on commentary, I'd have prefered Booker for the Riott Squad vs Bimbo Squad match Just for the reactions and the fact Booker gives no fucks, he'd call them out for being terrible.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Pronk255 said:


> yeah. raising for money for a good cause. what assholes they are.




If you genuinely think they’re doing this JUST to raise money for good causes, then you’re a full on retard


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

This is one of the worst first hours to Raw in quite some time.


----------



## dannybosa (Oct 23, 2015)

WWE ignoring Roodes history in Beer Money


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Xobeh said:


> First one:
> https://twitter.com/nodqdotcom/status/1036773601586733056
> 
> 
> ...




PMSL. That is mortifying


----------



## Chris90 (Jun 14, 2011)

RAW in a nutshell:


----------



## buddyboy (Nov 22, 2015)

Ambrose Girl said:


> Renee on commentary again?! Oh great, 3 hours of her going "oh my god" and "wow" <img src="http://i.imgur.com/FA2CI9v.gif" border="0" alt="" title="fpalm" class="inlineimg" />


That’s probably also what she says when she has sex with Dean Ambrose.


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

The Ascension should be the LAST tag team to be scripted to talk shit...

That was just...weird.


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

Glad I had Dinner, and missed the Botchfest


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

Wrestling fans - "All In was one of the best shows of the year."

Vince McMahon - "Hold my beer."

And now we're all witnessing the fruits of his labor.


----------



## misterxbrightside (Sep 16, 2015)

Damn , Gable!


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Chris90 said:


> RAW in a nutshell:


Brie looks like a full-fledged moron :lol


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

CoverD said:


> This is one of the worst first hours to Raw in quite some time.


Until next week


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

That's my boy Gable.

I don't care if this is the story, anything to get Gable more time in the ring is great by me.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

I'm not saying these four are usually bad at all but right now, after the Bimbo Magic match (not the Riott Squad's fault), this is like a fucking 10 star classic.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Gable is too good for this shit


----------



## Awareness (Jun 11, 2015)

I hope they hurry up and bring out HHH/Undertaker/HBK so I can go back to sitting in a dark room and contemplating my choices which lead me here.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

i thought gable was teaming with benjamin... what happened? either way, this makeshift team with roode will be a trivia question no one can answer in a couple years.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

They actually let Gable on TV AND let him shine tonight. Kudos to WWE. Was that so difficult?


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

shutupchico said:


> i thought gable was teaming with benjamin... what happened? either way, this makeshift team with roode will be a trivia question no one can answer in a couple years.


They are on different brands for a start.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol Roode so much of a jobber right now he looked shocked and amazed they defeated The Ascension.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

So the story here is Gable dominating and Bobby getting dominated, will this lead to some heel turn or something?


----------



## GloriousLunatic (Jul 5, 2018)

A new tag team is formed one must breakup. Law of Tag Team Wrestling.

Titus Worldwide breakup. Titus turns heel on Apollo


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

i don't think the first botch was on brie. logan was supposed to be closer and catch her with a right hand before brie could jump out.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

I really liked that match.
And now Elias.


I think I understand WWE's planning strategy.
Put in the worse thing possible, the Bellas and we get excited about literally anything else.


----------



## JAROTO (Nov 4, 2011)

It's so sad what Vince did to Roode. He could have been one of the best heels of this era.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

I think HBK interrupts Elias.


----------



## Soul_Body (Jun 1, 2016)

Xobeh said:


> First one:
> https://twitter.com/nodqdotcom/status/1036773601586733056
> 
> 
> ...


What the hell did I see?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Soul_Body said:


> What the hell did I see?


The Women's Evolution


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

Dolorian said:


> The Women's Diva-lution


FTFY


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

This RAW is pretty awful, I know it's a holyday in the US, but still, they are not even trying


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

JAROTO said:


> It's so sad what Vince did to Roode. He could have been one of the best heels of this era.


Dixie might have treated him poorly, but at least she gave him main event matches


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Xobeh said:


> FTFY


Very much, we'll allow it.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

:damn


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Dolorian said:


> The Women's Evolution


Like Lemmy (RIP) said "Evolution is a mystery"


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Elias is walking a fine line :lol


----------



## IndyTaker (Aug 14, 2018)

Elias the GOAT at insults


----------



## Chris90 (Jun 14, 2011)

DammitC said:


> :damn


She didn't get all of it!! :cole


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

Elias, be honest, you'd like it very much if Ronda flipped you and then mounted you.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Someone just threw a paper ball at Elias :lol


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

RIP Elias


----------



## misterxbrightside (Sep 16, 2015)

Alexa is looking FOINE tonight!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Alexa's trunks.

:trips8

Sweet Christ.


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

God damn Mickie...


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Finally something worth watching (Alexa)


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Elias going after the mascot :lol


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

DammitC said:


> :damn


Its a suicide dive. Makes one wonder if Brie was trying to commit suicide since she did it twice


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Alexa Bliss would make a great babyface. Looking forward to her eventual babyface run


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

DammitC said:


> :damn


:maury


----------



## dannybosa (Oct 23, 2015)

Heel craps on hometown for the second time in a row


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Alexa looking 10/10 tonight.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Mickie's titties :book


----------



## IndyTaker (Aug 14, 2018)

Bliss the best female mic worker


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

Alexa bliss should just do porn for real


----------



## Awareness (Jun 11, 2015)

This reminds me of that golden Chris Jericho promo he cut on WCW Nitro in Toronto where he said something like, "And as I looked around this grand city, and looked at all these fine people... only one thing came to mind: I'm glad I moved to Florida because Canada sucks."


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Typicial heel promo turning on the crowd :eyeroll

Bliss looking particulally hot tonight though


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

Elias is so happy.
This is hilarious. Alexa and Elias need to be do more.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Alexis Bliss looking extra good tonight


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

That Bliss Booty though....


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

Elias the star playing that shitty 99.99 fender acoustic :mj4


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Alexa and Mickie should make a sextape.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

I think Alexia means she was to lay with Elias.


----------



## dannybosa (Oct 23, 2015)

PUSHING PG BOUNDARIES

leave it to ronda to cockblock elias


----------



## IndyTaker (Aug 14, 2018)

Damn. Bliss wants Elias.


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

I hope an Alexa Bliss sex tape leak REAL SOON!!


----------



## Awareness (Jun 11, 2015)

Alexa has the sort of eyes that could make men start wars.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Braun ain't gonna be happy that Elias is getting friendly with his girl.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Elias' reaction to that garbage Ronda theme :lol


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Can ugly Ronda go away ? Is she not wrestling again?


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

Elias and Ronda?


RAW is now good


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Sexy, flirty Alexa, best Alexa, more looking like that owens3


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

I hate when champions don’t know how to carry their belt


----------



## GloriousLunatic (Jul 5, 2018)

Rhonda ain't my Champion.

How dare she interrupt the Goddess Alexa Bliss.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

Alicia is there. I wonder if she'll use a forearm to the shoulder again to incpacitate Ronda for the a few minutes.


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

Let's shoehorn every goddamn female wrestler in during the first hour or so of the show.

Just a taste of Evolution.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

GloriousLunatic said:


> Rhonda ain't my Champion.
> 
> How dare she interrupt the Goddess Alexa Bliss.


Tessa Blanchard is my champ


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Damn Raw has only been on for an hour. I looked at the clock thinking it would be at least 10 PM ET, it only 9:10


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Oh, wait, the Riott Squad already wrestled tonight.... I guess that means no Sasha and Bayley tonight


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Two garbage womens matches within the opening hour and a half. 

No wonder the ratings are a fucking mess.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Ronda has felt like an afterthought since winning the title.

Surely there has to be a follow up to the Shield and Braun/Drew/Dolph stuff?


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

I usually drop in and then out after Elias, but I have to stick around for Mr WrestleMania.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Lol @ Ronda not Wrestling again.


Lesnar haters better get used to this.


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

Glad she didn't talk about Lebron James


----------



## Magnum721 (Jul 11, 2018)

First botch on Logan , second on Brie. Nikki actually worked a helluva match imo , and most importantly Alexa's bewty. I would motorboat that thing right after she worked a two hour long iron woman match mah gawd


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

They should just have Alexa in every segment tonight. Looking GOAT.


----------



## IndyTaker (Aug 14, 2018)

Bliss knows how to be a heel.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

why wasnt the ref counting for the three, Natties shoulders were down


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

Bliss is fine.
Mickie is damnnn fine.

But Fox is low-key cute too


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Magnum721 said:


> First botch on Logan , second on Brie. Nikki actually worked a helluva match imo


Yeah the contrast between Nikki and Brie was quite noticeable. Nikki is really on a different level than her sister.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Ronda throwing Fox around like a rag doll.

:lmao


----------



## IndyTaker (Aug 14, 2018)

Bliss>Ronda


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

I think Ronda fucked up Foxy's arm/shoulder, that looked nasty


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

What the fuck is it with Ronda taking one shot behind and she's getting tossed around


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Ronda showing off Dem awesome new wrestling moves ....nvm she just spamed Judo throws again.


----------



## RamPaige (Jun 10, 2017)

Ronda is looking more and more like Sheeva from MK.

And can the WWE have this woman sell a beat down please? Being a UFC fighter doesn't make her the female equivalent to the Undertaker.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

The way Ronda was throwing Alicia Fox, it is like she weights nothing :lol


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Weird movements by Ronda tonight. It’s like she was trying to look weak, but it wasn’t happening. :lol


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

Awareness said:


> This reminds me of that golden Chris Jericho promo he cut on WCW Nitro in Toronto where he said something like, "And as I looked around this grand city, and looked at all these fine people... only one thing came to mind: I'm glad I moved to Florida because Canada sucks."




I remember that one. Jericho was and still is gold.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Natalya must be exhausted fighting on behalf of Ronda every single week


----------



## Heel To Face (Oct 13, 2011)

Rousey has been awful and not getting any better. Sorry but if this was a guy out there doing this it would not be on air much longer.


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

I'm still confused about the opening segment.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Yeah, that opening segment made zero sense and the brawl sucked.


----------



## IndyTaker (Aug 14, 2018)

Other than the Bellas match. This Raw has been very good.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

This Raw has been atrocious


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

Is Graves drunk?

Seems like he's stuttering constantly and off pace.

This is a special RAW botchfest.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

So Drew/Dolph getting the tag titles tonight?


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Oh how convenient that The Revival were scheduled for an interview before their match so that Drew & Dolph could ambush them :lol


----------



## Pronk255 (Jan 23, 2018)

Ziggler and McIntyre gonna be tag champs tonight


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Revival :buried


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

What the fuck at the slam
Drew calm your tits.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

If it eventually leads to Revival vs. McIntyre/Ziggler, all for it.


----------



## Chris90 (Jun 14, 2011)

That pipe did nothing wrong


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Also, what the in the hell did The Shield actually do wrong to get arrested? :lmao Braun, Drew & Dolph were brawling too LOL.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Dolph Ziggler and Drew McIntyre attacking the Revival!! Give them the Raw Tag titles already :mark:


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

The Phenom. said:


> Is Graves drunk?
> 
> Seems like he's stuttering constantly and off pace.
> 
> This is a special RAW botchfest.


Vince is probably extra talkative in his ear tonight


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

I assume The Shield return here..


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

Xobeh said:


> What the fuck at the slam
> Drew calm your tits.


that's what i call a steroid slam


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Ambrose Girl said:


> Also, what the in the hell did The Shield actually do wrong to get arrested? :lmao Braun, Drew & Dolph were brawling too LOL.


Corbin is a heel GM, so I guess the Shield getting arrested was more about him pushing for it.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

If Drew and Dolph do win the tag titles, it’ll only be to pass them on to the Shield, which was put back together to get Roman over. Literally EVERYTHING that happens on this show is all for the same one goal


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

DammitC said:


> Dolph Ziggler and Drew McIntyre attacking the Revival!! Give them the Raw Tag titles already :mark:


They'll win them then it will be them vs Rollins/Ambrose for the titles at HIAC.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Xobeh said:


> What the fuck at the slam
> Drew calm your tits.





Chris90 said:


> That pipe did nothing wrong




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1036786213326188546


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

Honestly...

Drew/Braun/Ziggler could be a cool faction, but its just so odd looking.

Also Braun should always be solo.

Drew/Ziggler/Roode heel faction would've been cool.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Looks like we'll have new tag champs.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

The JobBer Team's entrance. fpalm fpalm fpalm


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Time to end this B Team nonsense and see if we can start resurrecting the RAW tag division.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Have to admit, Drew’s chest is magnifiqué


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

I'm seeing waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay too much Dolph Ziggler :kobefacepalm


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

Drew actually looks like a god.

Insane physique.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

This Raw has been completely Botchalicious

... in a bad way [emoji58]


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

The Phenom. said:


> Drew actually looks like a god.
> 
> Insane physique.


All of 3MB got in better shape. I hope they reunite them one day.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

RIP Revival. :kurtcry3


----------



## Magnum721 (Jul 11, 2018)

Don't know how many of these performers we're at the China show but this Raw screams jet-lag and fatigue.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Trophies said:


> RIP Revival. :kurtcry3


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Magnum721 said:


> Don't know how many of these performers we're at the China show but this Raw screams jet-lag and fatigue.


I think most of them were, they had a crazy schedule over the last week.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Magnum721 said:


> Don't know how many of these performers we're at the China show but this Raw screams jet-lag and fatigue.


yeah some of the matches feel like they are at half speed


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Drew/Dolph should be squashing these geeks


----------



## Magnum721 (Jul 11, 2018)

I'm honestly not mad at any of the botches. Everyone is either overworked or barely wrestled in the Bella twins case. Ronda does look unnatural in the ring tho.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

And the thread has slowed


----------



## IndyTaker (Aug 14, 2018)

Finally the B Team lost the titles


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

LOL the referee could hardly hold up Drew's arm cos Drew is so much taller :lol


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

So who did The Revival piss off?


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

Those are some pretty solid Tag Champions. Finally.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Aaaand RIP B Team. :lol


----------



## Magnum721 (Jul 11, 2018)

Happy for Drew to get a taste of some gold (silver)


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

FINALLY!!! We got new Raw Tag Team Champions :drose :drose


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

DRAKE???

WTF?

:lmao


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

These nerds get crickets.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Drake Maverick with AOP? this show has officially gone off the rails.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Rockstar spud with the AOP?


----------



## IndyTaker (Aug 14, 2018)

Rockstar Spudd with AOP. WTF?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Damn my stream is behind :lol

Just now the match ended.

Thankfully the B Team nonsense is over, now it will be Rollins/Ambrose vs Dolph/Drew for the titles at HIAC.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

virus21 said:


> And the thread has slowed


Eh, huge US Open matches, top 25 college game, the bachelor, and better call saul on. Plus its a holiday, Raw will not do well ratings wise tonight.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

That was so random lmao

Drake is a good talker though, what AOP needs


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

What’s Drake doing :lmao


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

LOL what the hell is Drake Maverick doing with AOP? :lol


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Mango13 said:


> Drake Maverick with AOP? this show has officially gone off the rails.


Thought it was a Make a Wish segment for a second there.


----------



## P Thriller (Jan 6, 2016)

Please please please just send the Revival, Sasha and Bayley back to NXT. The Revival had been building and building to the tag titles only to be thrown aside at the last second. Bayley and Sasha have never gotten any sort of payoff for anything and are now basically replaced by the Bella's. So seriously, just send them back. I'm sick of Vince purposefully crapping on every star that came out of NXT


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1036790870014488576


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

What's this extraordinary Finn Balor line they keep saying?

Cut it.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I feel like I've seen too much of Corbin today, and he hasn't even had his match yet lol.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

You know Adventure Time had it's last episode today. No reason to bring that up, I'd figure its more interesting than RAW


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

Drake actually looks like a midget.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Drake Maverick looks ridiculous


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Drake Maverick looking like a make a wish kid.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Why are they acting like AOP have never been on Raw before? :lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Drake is now the manager of AOP?

What the hell? Talk about random. That's it? No real explanation? Alright.


----------



## dannybosa (Oct 23, 2015)

The modern day Spike Dudley


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

They took out Ellering from AOP thinking that they didn't needed manager just to give them a manager a couple of months later :lmao


----------



## IndyTaker (Aug 14, 2018)

Finally a focus on the tag division


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

This is so random.


----------



## deathvalleydriver2 (Apr 9, 2018)

Shield rip off


----------



## Heel To Face (Oct 13, 2011)

why in the hell did they think it was a good idea for Drake to dress like AOP. They couldn't find a kids sizes Reigns vest for him.


----------



## IndyTaker (Aug 14, 2018)

Strowman and AOP would have been the perfect stable.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Ditching Ellering was a mistake, but this... :maury


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

It was a smart move to put Drake with AOP. Shitty explanation of how that came to be but its a smart move.

AOP are the kind of guys that need a manager. 

But wow...pure crickets. They may have waited too long to pull this trigger.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

This video package again.

:lol


----------



## Channelocho (Jun 27, 2018)

Seems a little odd to have Maverick with AOP, but they need a mouth piece and Maverick is good. It will be interesting to see if it works out.


----------



## Agus (Nov 21, 2016)

Drake with AOP has to be the most random as fuck thing I've seen in a show that has been random as fuck recently. Just make him wear a suit because that gear look ridiculous on him.

Also, it looks like they're simply AOP now, not Authors of Pain.


----------



## Heel To Face (Oct 13, 2011)

Mordecay said:


> They took out Ellering from AOP thinking that they didn't needed manager just to give them a manager a couple of months later :lmao


It has been said multiple times in interviews that Ellering does not want to travel and he choose not to be on the road. This for once was not creative fault.


----------



## deathvalleydriver2 (Apr 9, 2018)

Renee is awful on commentary


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

I give this incarnation of AoP a couple of weeks before they change things up again.


----------



## Wridacule (Aug 23, 2018)

Hopefully they just let drake wear a suit next week. That looked beyond silly


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

That pop for Shawn when his graphic popped up.

:mark:


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

WWE are really just making this up as they go along aren’t they?!


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

That pop with the announcement of Shawn Michaels :mark:


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Himiko said:


> WWE are really just making this up as they go along aren’t they?!


----------



## Heel To Face (Oct 13, 2011)

Does anyone else really care about seeing an old ass Taker wrestle boring HHH again in 2018?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

This Triple H/Taker match will disappoint and shouldn't be happening to begin with.


----------



## Magnum721 (Jul 11, 2018)

Damn... used to watch that with my daughter. Is The Regular Show still on?


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1036793172062560256
Fuck.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Stop kissing Ronda's ass Bellas fpalm


----------



## IndyTaker (Aug 14, 2018)

Bellas being subliminal heels


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

THAT POP.

:mark: :mark: :mark:

GOAT IS HEEEEERE.

:hbk1


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## southrnbygrace (Jun 14, 2014)

I'm not usually one to criticize an entire show, but this one has been the worst I recall in a long long time.


----------



## deathvalleydriver2 (Apr 9, 2018)

fpalm


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Finally


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

HBK has been hitting the gym again...


----------



## Magnum721 (Jul 11, 2018)

Here he comes. Even Michaels with a sub-par pop.


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

Mark moment


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deathvalleydriver2 (Apr 9, 2018)

HBK :mark: this is what a true star feels like


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Why is this man still yoked tho lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

What the hell? Who's your daddy?

:lmao

Those chants.

:mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

"WHO'S YOUR DADDY MONTREAL?!" 

Never forget that promo in 05:HA


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Heel To Face said:


> Does anyone else really care about seeing an old ass Taker wrestle boring HHH again in 2018?


Just Vince


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

fuckin terrible... after all this time, the first thing he does is shill. horrible writing.


----------



## JAROTO (Nov 4, 2011)

HBK looks older than Taker. Fact.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Not really sure where Shawn is looking :lmao


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

What...happened...to...HBK's...hair?????


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Every single American who says 'Melbourne' says it the same way lol.

LOL at flying 98 hours :lmao It does feel like that long flying sometimes xD


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

HBK looking good and yoked. Taker could take a few lessons with the body these days.


----------



## Magnum721 (Jul 11, 2018)

Agreed. I think those of us from a certain generation just have to accept that things are different now


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Is Vince under the impression that fans are pissing themselves wanting this HHH and Undertaker match? [emoji848]


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

That gong gets me every time.

The Deadman.
The Phenom.

roud


----------



## Magnum721 (Jul 11, 2018)

Please God don't be kidding fuck yes


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Now that was a pop!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

HBK & Taker still gets louder pops than anyone else on the roster :lol


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Taker showing up to shill some shitty Australian PPV yet cannot be bothered to show up in the build up to the past few Manias :lmao


----------



## deathvalleydriver2 (Apr 9, 2018)

Taker :mark:


----------



## TylerBreezeFan (Oct 8, 2013)

Not watching, but was there an explantion for why Drake is with AoP now? Seems random, lol.
Now real question is will Drake still be GM of 205 Live? He's been great in that role.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Reunited :mark::mark::mark:


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Erik. said:


> Taker showing up to shill some shitty Australian PPV yet cannot be bothered to show up in the build up to the past few Manias :lmao


Wifey gets a free trip to Australia for this PPV...


----------



## Magnum721 (Jul 11, 2018)

Full on mark out!


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Greatest entrance ever


----------



## deathvalleydriver2 (Apr 9, 2018)

OMG that pop is insane


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

TylerBreezeFan said:


> Not watching, but was there an explantion for why Drake is with AoP now? Seems random, lol.
> Now real question is will Drake still be GM of 205 Live? He's been great in that role.


He introduced himself as both the GM of 205 Live and AOP's manager.


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

Please be a triple threat and not HBK as the guest Ref


----------



## Awareness (Jun 11, 2015)

The greatest of all time in the ring together.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

This Super Show Down card looks horrendous. Gonna be the first PPV in years that I actually skip


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Taker finally woke up.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

That moment when you realize that Undertaker showed up for Shawn Michaels on Raw, but not for John Cena :trips8


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

They both feel like a bigger deal than any full timer, I have to admit.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

i gotta admit, even though taker is beyond washed up, it'll still be an event to watch him (attempt to) wrestle.... it just sucks he has to go up against helmsley, who won't add anything creative to the match. hitman wasn't wrong, he's a 4/10 on his best day. taker deserves better than being in the ring with that bum.


----------



## deathvalleydriver2 (Apr 9, 2018)

Taker is looking good


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

I feel privileged to have grown up and witnessed the era of the likes Taker, HHH and HBK.

GOATs man...GOATs.

They create a different type of energy and pops. It's different. 

roud


----------



## SavoySuit (Aug 10, 2015)

Taker would look better these days if he stopped dying his hair. Would give him more of a grizzled look, rather than someone who's afraid of aging.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Experiencing that entrance in the ring like HBK is doing must be surreal.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

I popped. Didn't think Taker was here.


----------



## deathvalleydriver2 (Apr 9, 2018)

Loudest pop of the night. Shows the roster is full of geeks


----------



## Awareness (Jun 11, 2015)

Undertaker took HBK's hair? 

Oh, his career.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

This Super Show Down is basically The Greatest Royal Rumble part 2


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I'd soured on Taker in recent years, but fuck it, I still love seeing him :lol


----------



## Wridacule (Aug 23, 2018)

Undertaker got hair extensions or naw??


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Damn :wow


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

I wish HBK & Taker were like 10 years younger. I miss seeing them on my TV regularly.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Taker is looking for a super kick outta nowhere!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

That's right, Shawn. Fuck off, Taker.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Wonder if HBK is going to call Taker out on coming back after "retiring" at Mania 33.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

HBK talking about integrity :lmao :lmao


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

HBK vs AJ Styles or HBK vs Daniel Bryan would have been amazing.


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

I can’t pretend I’m not on full mark out mode right now.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

He's gonna totally wrestle again isn't he?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

finalnight said:


> Wonder if HBK is going to call Taker out on coming back after "retiring" at Mania 32.


Hehehe.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

These two washed up fuckers producing one of the best segments on Raw this year.


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

Take notes ppl in the back this is how you cut a fukin promo!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Showstopper said:


> They both feel like a bigger deal than any full timer, I have to admit.


That is because they are booked that unlike the rest of the current WWE roster not names Lesnar or Reigns


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

deathvalleydriver2 said:


> Loudest pop of the night. Shows the roster is full of geeks




Because they’re constantly prioritising part timers and legends instead of focusing on turning their young full time talent into stars


----------



## deathvalleydriver2 (Apr 9, 2018)

Great promo


----------



## Magnum721 (Jul 11, 2018)

Heartfelt in ring promo from both. That's how it's done. Love the "man of my word" take. No " what's?!" from the crowd during this showdown.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Fucking hell, if they do another HBK-Taker, they need to save it for Mania.


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

I feel like I’m Watchin a rerun of Raw from 2009


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

Undertaker looks great. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I don't think Taker's talked this much in years :lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

birthday_massacre said:


> That is because they are booked that unlike the rest of the current WWE roster not names Lesnar or Reigns


That yes, and more charismatic.


----------



## Chris90 (Jun 14, 2011)

Fuck this triple h match, give us HBK/Taker again.


----------



## Awareness (Jun 11, 2015)

Look at how these two have the crowd hanging off their every word. This is star power, boys.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

MrJT said:


> Take notes ppl in the back this is how you cut a fukin promo!


If Vince let the rest of the roster cut their own promos and didnt give them shit to say, we could have tons of promos like this


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

I wasn't the only one expecting HHH to come out was I?


----------



## SavoySuit (Aug 10, 2015)

Taker is a really good promo.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Oh god HBK is gonna make this a triple threat isn't he?


----------



## IndyTaker (Aug 14, 2018)

That is how you build a match.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

So yeah....HBK/Taker 3 at Mania


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Noticed how much more engaged Taker was with HBK than he has been with others over the last few years.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Better segment than I thought it would be, tbh.


----------



## deathvalleydriver2 (Apr 9, 2018)

HBK vs Taker at Wrestlemania?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Showstopper said:


> That yes, and more charismatic.


And just look at when Vince trusts them to cut their own promos how amazing they can be , like Punks pipe bomb or Owens first promo against Cena on the main roster

WWE really needs to go back to letting their talent write their own promos.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Headliner said:


> Oh god HBK is gonna make this a triple threat isn't he?


No way they burn that match in Australia. At most, I see HBK interference leading to a HHH win and HBK-Taker at Mania.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1036799029672169474


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

I would love to just LOOK at the check that Vince cut Undertaker to come to Ohio. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

That was fukin sick

They had my attention and I was hanging on every word


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

SavoySuit said:


> Taker is a really good promo.


actually, it's usually not his strong suit, but tonight he delivered, as did hbk. stupid that they'd waste taker on helmsley when he could just have a part 3 with michaels instead.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

This upcoming WM, is the 10 year anniversary of their WM 25 match, WM 25 - WM 35.

:hmmm


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Shawn and Taker doing what the "most talented roster ever" can't do, week in and week out, entertain. But muh workrate


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

Imagine HHH v HBK v Taker.

Would've been insane...probably a terrible match...but insane nonetheless.


----------



## #BestForBusiness (Jun 18, 2015)

DammitC said:


> That moment when you realize that Undertaker showed up for Shawn Michaels on Raw, but not for John Cena :trips8


My guess is that Taker didn't even know about the match. Vince called Taker on his phone 3 days before Wrestlemania, and the conversation went like this:


Vince: Alright Mark, so I started this storyline of having John Cena coming out and challenging you to a match at Mania. Can you please just show up for maybe 5 minutes and crush him?

Undertaker: You what? :taker Come on Vince, I retired remember!

Vince: But the fans would love it! :vince

Undertaker: No

Vince: Did I mention you will be well compensated for a 5 minute match where you won't have to take any of Cena's offense? :vince$

Undertaker: Hmm...

And the rest was history.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

The XL 2 said:


> Shawn and Taker doing what the "most talented roster ever" can't do, week in and week out, entertain. But muh workrate


if Vince let them they could.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

God damn it HBK... I wasn’t going to watch but I can’t just skip HBK. And now with a teasing hint of one more match I’m going to have to pay more attention. Gaaaahhhh! You did this to me in 2010! Sttttaaahhhppp.

Damn GOAT...


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

FrankenTodd said:


> I would love to just LOOK at the check that Vince cut Undertaker to come to Ohio.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Probably built into his fee for Australia.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Really good segment.

They will not have HBK come back from retirement to do the Super Showdown show, this will likely happen at Mania next year.

Taker beats his buddy Triple H and HBK decides to come back to go after Taker. Both retire after their Mania match.

A long shot but it would work.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

birthday_massacre said:


> And just look at when Vince trusts them to cut their own promos how amazing they can be , like Punks pipe bomb or Owens first promo against Cena on the main roster
> 
> WWE really needs to go back to letting their talent write their own promos.


I would like to see them cut their own promos too, or bullet points like it used to be. But it's not going to happen. I can understand him trusting seasoned vets/legends like Shawn/Taker more because of their experience. Not sure if that was scripted or not.


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

Vince punked me, totally punked me. I did not see HBK wrestling at all. In the words of Al Pacino from Godfather iii “just when I think I’m out, they pull me back in.”


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Finn vs Braun


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

Super Show:
HHH v Taker

HBK interferes, sweet chin music, HHH hits a pedigree. HHH wins.

Builds up and culminates at WM35...HBK v Taker. HBK comes out of retirement and retires Taker.

Full circle.


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

Renee looks like she's on Xanax


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

MrJT said:


> Renee looks like she's on Xanax


Pretty common in that demographic.


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

Ladies packed in tonight.

Always good to see Sasha though. :banderas


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

LOL inciting a riot? :lmao They have those roster brawls multiple times a year and nobody ever gets arrested in those hahaha. How stupid.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Showstopper said:


> I would like to see them cut their own promos too, or bullet points like it used to be. But it's not going to happen. I can understand him trusting seasoned vets/legends like Shawn/Taker more because of their experience. Not sure if that was scripted or not.


yeah, it won't happen and because of it, the product suffers because the writing team is crap. 

No way that was scripted by the writers. I am sure HBK and Taker worked out what they wanted to say to each other but they both came up with their own lines, that is why its way more believable and better.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Dana Brooke? LMAO and it gets worse.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Bah, stream acting up.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Ember teaming with Dana is as random as it gets :buried


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

I would love to see Tanahashi/Seth vs HBK.


----------



## LambdaLambdaLambda (Dec 30, 2011)

The Phenom. said:


> Super Show:
> HHH v Taker
> 
> HBK interferes, sweet chin music, HHH hits a pedigree. HHH wins.
> ...


That scenario makes plenty of sense and will be a perfect ending for Taker.


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

MrJT said:


> Renee looks like she's on Xanax




She always looks like that


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

Danas boobs and ember moon as a tag team :larry


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

MrJT said:


> Renee looks like she's on Xanax


Or like she did in wwe2k16


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Why is Ember tag teaming with Dana? :lol


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

The SHIT will come back to save Grinn. :reigns2


----------



## SavoySuit (Aug 10, 2015)

Ember a heel now?


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

LambdaLambdaLambda said:


> That scenario makes plenty of sense and will be a perfect ending for Taker.


 HBK has talked about returning. He does look really old though, don't think it will that noticeable in the ring with Taker though.


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

HBK/Undertaker should have closed the show.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IndyTaker (Aug 14, 2018)

I want to see Strowman destroy Balor.


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

Honestly though...RAW feels weak without Rollins, Dean, Reigns. (HBK, Taker aside)

They need them...when they come out energy is pumped into the arena.

They really carry the show. Crazy how far they've come.


----------



## JAROTO (Nov 4, 2011)

I hope this Australian stuff leads to Brothers of Destruction vs DX at WM35.

With these 3 legends and Kane's popularity now as Major, this could be huge!


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

The Phenom. said:


> Honestly though...RAW feels weak without Rollins, Dean, Reigns. (HBK, Taker aside)
> 
> They need them...when they come out energy is pumped into the arena.
> 
> They really carry the show. Crazy how far they've come.


Agreed, they are the pillars of the brand and have been for years now.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Dana even botched tagging in :lmao


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

deathvalleydriver2 said:


> Loudest pop of the night. Shows the roster is full of geeks




Because they’re constantly prioritising part timers and legends instead of focusing on turning their young full time talent into stars


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

The Phenom. said:


> Honestly though...RAW feels weak without Rollins, Dean, Reigns. (HBK, Taker aside)
> 
> They need them...when they come out energy is pumped into the arena.
> 
> They really carry the show. Crazy how far they've come.


No Owens either, who is the best heel in Raw


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Himiko said:


> Because they’re constantly prioritising part timers and legends instead of focusing on turning their young full time talent into stars


Gee why does that sound familiar coughWCWcough.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

virus21 said:


> Gee why does that sound familiar coughWCWcough.


Thing is, the WWE can afford to do it.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

FrankenTodd said:


> HBK/Undertaker should have closed the show.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


A million % yes. Don't know why they didn't. Would've been the best way possible to end Raw. GREAT segment, though. Great without even getting the least bit physical, yet everyone in the arena and in here were completely engaged.

GOATS. 

Now, that's charisma. When people say this guy or that guy are charismatic these days. Nah, what we just saw in that segment? _THAT'S _charisma.

:trips8


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

Dana’s boobs quit :lol


----------



## IndyTaker (Aug 14, 2018)

Don't hinder Jinder!


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

My God, this RAW is so bad


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Erik. said:


> Thing is, the WWE can afford to do it.


WCW did too...at first


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

Wtf is this crap :lol


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

can't wait for finn/corbin that will end in fuckery when the shield show up to exact revenge on corbin for him getting them arrested, then :braun drew and dolph show up so we can have an 8 man tag or something equally retarded next week fpalm

oh look, it's bob.

hi bob.

bob is looking forward to meeting jinner hall. whoever that is. 

fpalm


----------



## Undertaker23RKO (Jun 11, 2011)

HBK selling "or is it fear?" is the best WWE moment of the year.


----------



## grassfinn (Jan 31, 2018)

They should really stop bringing back legends cause that Taker/HBK promo was so far and away better than anyone on the active roster could do. I forgot what a promo between two stars looks like.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Surely they cannot be thinking about leading this into Dana beating Sasha next week...right?


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

virus21 said:


> WCW did too...at first


They did.

But the current state of WWE has more money than WWF and WCW did at the time. Twice over.

It was quite sickening to hear them put over two old fucks and show that enthusiasm for a match no one gives a fuck about over their current guys.


----------



## IndyTaker (Aug 14, 2018)

Mordecay said:


> My God, this RAW is so bad


Actually it's been pretty good. Why have you been watching for 2.5 hours so far?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Himiko said:


> Because they’re constantly prioritising part timers and legends instead of focusing on turning their young full time talent into stars


Like i said before, Taker should be facing the Demon Balor, to get Balor more over. Hell you could even have Gallows and Anderson help him win. 

But nope WWE wants Taker vs HHH for the millionth time

The streak was wasted on Lesnar, as much as I hate Reigns, he would have made way more sense to break the streak than Lesnar


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

Charly is looking good tonight like love that dress she’s rocking


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Dolorian said:


> Agreed, they are the pillars of the brand and have been for years now.


 It's more to do with the rest of the roster being geeks than them being pillars. The roster is weak and lacks quality.


----------



## IndyTaker (Aug 14, 2018)

birthday_massacre said:


> Like i said before, Taker should be facing the Demon Balor, to get Balor more over. Hell you could even have Gallows and Anderson help him win.
> 
> But nope WWE wants Taker vs HHH for the millionth time
> 
> The streak was wasted on Lesnar, as much as I hate Reigns, he would have made way more sense to break the streak than Lesnar


Taker should never lose to midget Balor. Losing to Bray was bad enough.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

IndyTaker said:


> Actually it's been pretty good. Why have you been watching for 2.5 hours so far?


A shitty brawl, Dolph and Drew struglling against 2 geeks and Brie Bella almost killing herself twice. If it wasn't for Taker/HBK this would be one of the worst RAW ever


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

:bob3 is here.

baaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaawb. 

bob should get a twin peaks gimmick :lashley


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1036804264088219649


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

Ace said:


> It's more to do with the rest of the roster being geeks than them being pillars. The roster is weak and lacks quality.


Look at what's on right now.

A meditation intervention.

Geek central.


----------



## Devatron215 (Aug 20, 2017)

This show is completely embarrassing. I literally hate it with a passion.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

What the actual fuck is happening right now.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

WTF?


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

the 2nd hand embarrasment is strong with this one


----------



## Xenoblade (Nov 26, 2015)

I just turned on raw after playing some fortnite.. I immediatly just turned it back off.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

A FAN JUMPED IN THE RING!


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

LOL shortest quitting ever :lol


----------



## IndyTaker (Aug 14, 2018)

KO returned too early


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

They are already sitting Jinder :lol


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

goddamn jinder must be able to snort the biggest rails ever just listen to that schnozz


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

KO baby. Welcome back.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

"Quit last week"

"Now he's back"

That's not how it works WWE.. JFC... You could at least go 2 weeks..


----------



## dannybosa (Oct 23, 2015)

Leave Lashley alone dammit


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

KO is back already. Shocker. :lol


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Kevin Owens saving us from this segment :drose


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

So much for him quitting. KO vs Lashley is a terrible feud for Lashley to be in. The audience will turn against Lashley in favor of Owens.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

I love Owens but they brought him back too fast. Should have waited a month to do this angle


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

STOP SAYING THE EXTRAORDINARY MAN THAT CAN DO EXTRAORDINARY THINGS.

Ears bleed every time I hear that.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

-XERO- said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1036804264088219649


Oh my...


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Headliner said:


> So much for him quitting. KO vs Lashley is a terrible feud for Lashley to be in. The audience will turn against Lashley in favor of Owens.


KO vs Bob will be the latest example of "put two guys into a feud who shouldn't be feuding... to give them something to do"

Bob could be a compelling heel or tweener but Vince gotta have him be the silly carefree happy-go-lucky grinning you-know-what... 

imagine Bob booked the way Drew has been since his return from NXT. then look at how Bob has actually been booked. fuck you Vince :vincefu so much


----------



## Devatron215 (Aug 20, 2017)

THANK YOU WWE FOR RUINING KEVIN OWENS INTRIGUE!!! Fuck off you scumbags


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

2 guys that they have no idea what to do with...I guess Owens/Lashley it is.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

Himiko said:


> Because they’re constantly prioritising part timers and legends instead of focusing on turning their young full time talent into stars


Not just anybody can be a star, it's not that simple.


----------



## RamPaige (Jun 10, 2017)

WWE just don't get these Snickers commercials.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

So they killed whatever it was that they setup last week with Owens.

This new feud with Lashley is totally random and doesn't make any sense.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Why are these wrestlers allowed to show more character in a commercial than the main roster shows?


----------



## ScorpionDeathFlop (Nov 24, 2014)

SAMCRO said:


> Lol Brie is beyond terrible, and probably shouldn't be trying to wear her old tights if shes still got that baby fat on her.


Okay, Brie was pretty terrible in the ring. Taking jabs at her body is pretty pathetic. Brie looks great and I'm sure is 1000 times better looking than any woman you would ever attempt to talk to. Grow up.


----------



## Magnum721 (Jul 11, 2018)

Maybe we get lucky and Roman makes it back to the arena to be chokeslammed by the Deadman. Would be the loudest pop of the year for sure


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Dolorian said:


> So they killed whatever it was that they setup last week with Owens.
> 
> This new feud with Lashley is totally random and doesn't make any sense.


"give them something to do that will accomplish nothing for either" mini feud


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Duct tape? Are you serious?!


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

-XERO- said:


>


And I had finally forgotten that atrocity.....


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Kabraxal said:


> Why are these wrestlers allowed to show more character in a commercial than the main roster shows?


Because commercials are written by people with actual creativity


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

Batista - John Cena.

RA era.

roud


----------



## ChonWein (Jul 17, 2018)

When are the Golden Lovers coming to Monday Night Raw?


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

WWE seemed to be wasting a lot of time just then lol.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

virus21 said:


> Because commercials are written by people with actually creativity


Point taken...


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Is Corbin gonna get triple power bombed?


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

if you're released on your own recognizance you don't need to post bail or bond you dumb fucks

jesus fucking christ

also why telegraph that the shield are gonna show up here

when someone went to jail in the attitude era they went to jail then showed up later on with no warning and no hint, the way it should be


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

I wonder where the Shield will go tonight.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

So they are showing up to attack Braun


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Ambrose Girl said:


> WWE seemed to be wasting a lot of time just then lol.


As opposed to what they have been doing so far?


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

Braun already killed off. Came out to silence


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

I guess it's time to smile


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

renee has been terrible tonight... she was much better than this at her debut. that vince coaching working wonders yet again


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

Sooooo...

Braun, Drew, Ziggler are going to team up on Balor and then we're going to see the shield come out.

Right?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Haven't watched this, but will DVR. Is this RAW a good watch?


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Balor looking credible so far... only reason is the Braun heel turn since they loved squashing his opponents before. Wish they’d give up on monster gimmicks.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

SHIV:THE OTHER WHITE MEAT said:


> Haven't watched this, but will DVR. Is this RAW a good watch?


Judging by this thread, no


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Trophies said:


> Is Corbin gonna get triple power bombed?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

deepelemblues said:


> renee has been terrible tonight... she was much better than this at her debut. that vince coaching working wonders yet again


Yeah I think Vince is getting on her ear too much tonight and that is having a negative impact on her performance. She didn't have any issue on her debut on commentary and we know she can do better so I am chalking it up to Vince tonight.


----------



## southrnbygrace (Jun 14, 2014)

SHIV:THE OTHER WHITE MEAT said:


> Haven't watched this, but will DVR. Is this RAW a good watch?


Please don't waste your time.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

-XERO- said:


>




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1036809867250618368


----------



## Magnum721 (Jul 11, 2018)

ScorpionDeathFlop said:


> Okay, Brie was pretty terrible in the ring. Taking jabs at her body is pretty pathetic. Brie looks great and I'm sure is 1000 times better looking than any woman you would ever attempt to talk to. Grow up.


Yeah she's still hot, and not in an overdone overly sexed kinda way


----------



## Devatron215 (Aug 20, 2017)

southrnbygrace said:


> Please don't waste your time.


This is the worst show on cable. Literally.


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

Take notes Brie.


----------



## The Capo (Mar 13, 2017)

And to think Braun just squashed KO at Summerslam and now he’s struggling with Finn Balor and needs his groupies out there with him. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Balor carrying this match


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

The Capo said:


> And to think Braun just squashed KO at Summerslam and now he’s struggling with Finn Balor and needs his groupies out there with him.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


balor has done better against :braun than anyone, vince doesn't care how that makes :braun look i guess :draper2


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Ugh. That was awful. Even Balor can’t make this dude look great in the ring


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

"That wacko Ziggler"

:ha


----------



## Brent2448 (Feb 17, 2013)

Quite obvious that they’re toning down Braun’s crowd pleasing moves. Anything to not get him cheered.


----------



## dannybosa (Oct 23, 2015)

This would have never happened to Prince Devitt


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Balor :buried



SHIV:THE OTHER WHITE MEAT said:


> Haven't watched this, but will DVR. Is this RAW a good watch?


Watch the Taker/HBK segment.

And maybe the Bellas match for the lolz

Skip the rest, it was a waste of time


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Brent2448 said:


> Quite obvious that they’re toning down Braun’s crowd pleasing moves. Anything to not get him cheered.


It is almost as if he turned heel...


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

It's old school Cesaro!!?


----------



## Chris90 (Jun 14, 2011)

Was hoping for Steiner tbh


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

wasn't finn :braun's little buddy? hasn't :braun respecting finn been established multiple times?

so now :braun is okay disrespecting finn and beating him down 3-on-1 

i guess drew and ziggler are just that evil that they've corrupted :braun so fast 

this is such bullshit


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Why is Cole having a stroke? Who did he think it was gonna be? :lol


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Prayer Police said:


> It's old school Cesaro!!?


:mark:


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

LMAO they hijacked the police van, bet that was Dean's idea :lol


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

Back to jail they go.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

The roster beating up the Shield????

Interesting.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

So Roman versus the entire roster? Yawn.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Gulak? :lol


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Wow, Shield really not getting out of the blocks tonight are they.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

ROLLINS JUST DIED. HOLY FUCK. :lmao


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

The crowd is dead af


----------



## dannybosa (Oct 23, 2015)

Why is KO helping them, hes technically helping BRAUN 
:duck


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

Can someone explain to me why the roster are attacking the Shield?


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

Another 30 page Raw. :beckylol


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Ah, so we get The Shield overcoming every heel on the roster storyline.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

So, all the heels against the Shield now? Great :eyeroll

Gulak :lol


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Locker room said we're over y'alls push :kobelol


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

gawddamn seth takin that bump roud


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

omg that seth bump. holy fuckin shit


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Will have to catch the closing segment later, stream just died.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

it's almost 3MB!!!!


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

So who do The Shield bury first next week?


----------



## The Capo (Mar 13, 2017)

Kevin Owens coming to the assist of Braun after getting beat by him for months. Makes sense.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

No one likes TS.

As Fale would say, Fuck em.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Uh Seth is kind of bleeding.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

A DREW GULAK sighting on Raw :drose


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

The Phenom. said:


> Can someone explain to me why the roster are attacking the Shield?


corbin?

nah, just because. no real reason. this is wwe after all


----------



## dannybosa (Oct 23, 2015)

Theyre beating up dean infront of his girl

RIP Seths arm


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

This makes no sense story wise..


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

This is a good ending


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Braun is done and the rest of the heel roster is about to look like geeks when the Shield is done with them. Good job WWE.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

They got tired of being buried by the Shield.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Kabraxal said:


> This makes no sense story wise..


nothing makes sense

nothing matters

WWE has fully adopted the sweet oblivion of nothingness


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

I can jerk off to this.

Don't judge me :armfold


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

what a fuckin shame that seth takes a bump like that, and it's glossed over. wwe in a nutshell, no psychology.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

damn Seth's arm was leakin bad


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Whoever threw Seth into the glass is getting fired. :lol


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

What lead to Rollins' bleeding? My stream decided to act up at the worst of moments.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Dolorian said:


> What lead to Rollins' bleeding? My stream decided to act up at the worst of moments.


they tossed him into the side of the police van from the top of the ramp and it shattered a window


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Guess KO is just gonna ignore Braun attempting to murder him the past 2 months :lmao


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I hope Seth's arm is ok, that looked nasty.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Seth, of course, the best part of the segment and stole it. No surprise there.


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

Wow, now that was a fucking beatdown. Sick bump Rollins took, looked harsh.


----------



## Psychosocial (Jul 13, 2018)

The irony in all this is that this is the best Ascension have ever looked in the main roster. :lmao


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

All the Heels came out & destroyed the Shield


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Shield fan boys tears.

Hook it into my veins.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

deepelemblues said:


> they tossed him into the side of the police van from the top of the ramp and it shattered a window


Ah, crazy. Hope he is ok.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

so this slapped together stable of :braun, drew and dolph can get literally every heel on the roster to run out and do their bidding?

the nWo couldn't muster that much support jesus fucking christ fpalm


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

Rollins better not be hurt.

And it better not be a geek like the Ascension that did that.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1036813015029403648


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

If that was legit blood which i think it was, Seth is very lucky he didn't shred some tendons or arteries.....I though the glass was gimmicked guess not.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Solf said:


> Wow, now that was a fucking beatdown. Sick bump Rollins took, looked harsh.


Right? Great bump. LOVED it.


----------



## Brent2448 (Feb 17, 2013)

The Phenom. said:


> Rollins better not be hurt.
> 
> And it better not be a geek like the Ascension that did that.


Elias and Dolph were the ones that tossed him offed the stage.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

All of this so Reigns can get over :lmao :lmao


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Highlights of Raw:

- Dolph Ziggler and Drew McIntyre beating up Revival backstage 

- Dolph Ziggler and Drew McIntyre winning the Raw Tag titles

- Shawn Michaels/Undertaker segment

- Kevin Owens attacking Bobby Lashley

- The Raw heels ambushing the Shield to close the show


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Didn't catch Seth bleeding, what happened?


----------



## dannybosa (Oct 23, 2015)

It is unfortunate for us to suffer while Vince is having the time of his life preparing the Shield to hold all the current titles


----------



## eisforpants (Sep 24, 2017)

Erik. said:


> All of this so Reigns can get over :lmao :lmao




Was waiting for this comment. [emoji849]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Erik. said:


> All of this so Reigns can get over :lmao :lmao


 20 on 3 to get him cheered :lol

On the brightside they didn't geek Braun and co out quick, I thought they would have gotten destroyed. I enjoyed seeing TS get their asses beat, the WWE have been shoving Roman and their overrated faction down peoples' asses for too long.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

People ITT actually reaching to find something positive about any of this show :beckylol Sad.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I also just realised how little sense it makes to have KO helping Braun out :lmao Dude he tried to kill you for months, don't help him lol.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

southrnbygrace said:


> Please don't waste your time.


At least with a dvr I can watch it in half the time and not waste three hours in this thread complaining about it. Plus I am a completist and do need to be somewhat abreast of what's going on. God, I hope this doesn't suck that much.:lol


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

Not to be "that guy", but if Rollins takes a minor injury that keeps him out for a month or so, and he's able to bypass this Shield shit, would it be the worst thing in the world for him? (assuming said injury is very minor, obviously)


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Ace said:


> 20 on 3 to get him cheered :lol
> 
> On the brightside they didn't geek Braun and co out quick, I thought they would have gotten destroyed. I enjoyed seeing TS get their asses beat, the WWE have been shoving Roman and their overrated faction down peoples' asses for too long.


Oh you just wait until next week.

The Shield destroy all the heels throughout the show. Then we get Hell in a Cell where Reigns destroys Strowman and Rollins/Ambrose take the Tag Titles.

That'll put butts in seats.


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

Erik. said:


> All of this so Reigns can get over :lmao :lmao


Well you know what they say...

Eighty fifth thousand nine hundred and twenty third time's the charm...

fpalm


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Did they seriously just have every heel on Raw attack the Shield? :lmao :lmao :lmao

And you thought it was bad before Brock dropped the title. It's even more bizarre now. Like I said, it had to get worse before it gets better.

I don't know why so many people still watch this.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

Jedah said:


> Did they seriously just have every heel on Raw attack the Shield? :lmao :lmao :lmao
> 
> And you thought it was bad before Brock dropped the title. It's even more bizarre now. Like I said, it had to get worse before it gets better.
> 
> I don't know why so many people still watch this.


I'm not any more. Just keeping up via the Raw thread. I can't stomach the Shield shit any more. 

And by Shield shit, I mean Roman with S&D security.


----------



## Soul_Body (Jun 1, 2016)

So, how about that All In show?


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

Taker/HBk was my high point. Those two have still got. With that said, nothing can make me care about HHH vs. Taker. I just don't get it. Didn't care about their past encounters either. I wish the amount of effort going into a nearly two decade feud were given to the present day talents. But it says something that these two got the biggest pops of the night. 

The main event didn't end as I thought it would. I hope Rollins is alright. He took a nasty bump. Dude went flying into that cop van.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

I miss Bork..


----------



## SiON (May 28, 2014)

Did I read that correctly that Owen's was there helping Braun take out the shield?


----------



## #BestForBusiness (Jun 18, 2015)

Highlights of the night: 

-Brie's two botched suicide dives, it was just hilarious watching how awful they were

-Alexa Bliss

-B Team losing

-Undertaker and HBK segment

-The Shield getting their asses beat by the locker room. I like the Shield, but they deserved this.

That's about all I could think of.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

#BestForBusiness said:


> Highlights of the night:
> 
> -Brie's two botched suicide dives, it was just hilarious watching hiw awful they were
> 
> ...


 TS getting their asses beat was enjoyable too :armfold


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Owens dominating Lashley had me marking out. Call him fat but that dudes a beast. Picked Lashley up like nothing.


----------



## #BestForBusiness (Jun 18, 2015)

Ace said:


> TS getting their asses beat was enjoyable too :armfold


You're right, I'll add that to the list.


----------



## AlexaBliss4Life (Jan 30, 2018)

I weep for Braun. All that build-up gone. All just for Roman. Fuck you Vince..


----------



## WalkingInMemphis (Jul 7, 2014)

I think I really need to take another hiatus from Raw.

Dolph/Drew winning the tag titles
Return of The Bella Twins fpalm *fucking cringe*
The Shield reunite to form "Reigns and his security detail"
Every time Ronda Rowsey does that "arm throw" thing she looks like she's about rip someone's arm from the socket. *more fucking cringe*
Bobby Roode and Gable forming a cringe tag team fpalm


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

So the entire heel roster destroyed the golden boys? Why wouldn't they just keep doing this every week?


----------



## DJ Punk (Sep 1, 2016)

Owens is already back? Wtf? That was stupidly quick.


----------



## Magicman38 (Jun 27, 2016)

Only thing that can save this in my opinion. Shield realizes they need help and turn to Wyatt and Rowan for help. That brings up a lot of interesting possibilities.


----------



## 674297 (Apr 28, 2017)

Ace said:


> .


Dana Brooke is joining the Shield next week by farting through her breasts.


----------



## AlexaBliss4Life (Jan 30, 2018)

Dolorian said:


> It is almost as if he turned heel...


All for the never-ending Roman push. I swear Vince permanently has his ears jammed shut.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Rollin's bump....


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1036812495208370176
Looked nasty, hope he is ok.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

To think if Cody hadn't left, he probably would've been dressed as Stardust and helping the other 20 heels or so beat up the Shield, for no real reason other than to make Roman look strong.


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

The ending was fucking great, besides the fact that Owens was out there helping motherfucking Braun fpalm

Insane beatdown. Felt very old school. Ambrose and Rollins sold it like kings. 

I thought, Raw overall was entertaining, minus a few things, like the Bellas. And the fact that this whole Owens thing was just for a fued with Lashley where he will be buried again. 

HBK/Taker segment was awesome. Taker looks great. Still don't give a rats ass about Taker/HHH though.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Seth trying to impress his hero who was in attendance tonight and bump like he used to.

:hbk1

:banderas


----------



## AlexaBliss4Life (Jan 30, 2018)

Nicky Midss said:


> Braun already killed off. Came out to silence


Dolph and Drew are great at draining a guy's aura aren't they?


----------



## 674297 (Apr 28, 2017)

Were they showing any bloated bimbos crying for Roman with their fat tits hanging out? Sorry I am just visibly pissed because my new phone died.


----------



## Soul_Body (Jun 1, 2016)

Like I said in another thread, the Reigns booking is crippling the show.


----------



## Magnum721 (Jul 11, 2018)

Soul_Body said:


> Like I said in another thread, the Reigns booking is crippling the show.


Yeah I never wanted to be completely on the " they book reigns to the detriment of the roster" bandwagon ,but that was fucky

It was pretty much a super bad, and a super weird ending. Biggest botch of the night imo


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

If Dean and Seth are to win the tag titles, then Seth needs to drop the IC title beforehand. There are other guys on the roster after all. :draper2


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1036812495208370176
https://www.wrestlingforum.com/raw/...rated-romans-booking-push-sean-ross-sapp.html

I guess Sean Ross Sapp was right :draper2

TONIGHT'S BEATDOWN OF THE SHIELD WAS A SHOOT

BAH GAWWWWWW


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

So

What is going to be the reason given for every heel running out to beat up the shield

Revenge for the shield beating them up at the start of the night?

:braun, drew, and dolph now lead the biggest and most powerful heel stable in modern wrestling history, with every heel on Raw at their beck and call? Including a guy :braun humiliated for 2 months and only stopped recently?

Or... and heres the real answer... no reason at all will be given. Not really

Maybe a single sentence by graves or maggle. It will just be something that happened. Some of the heels will get ambushed by the shield and beat up or get tricked and humiliated somehow, most wont. How could the shield run through all the heels AND faces 3 hours earlier but stand no chance against just the heels? who cares I guess. Why only the heels came out. The shield rekt some faces too at the start of raw. Why why why.

Like why does vince insist on doing things like this in this way all the time. Minimal or no buildup. More outta nowhere than an RKO. Something that is supposed to be wild happens and maggle either yells and provides no useful information or says nothing and provides no useful information. It's supposed to make me want to watch next week to find out why and see what happens next! 

Great except this is storytelling, and slapping the audience in the face with wild shocking moments doesn't work if they don't have sufficient foundation or are plain dumb. When something happens out of nowhere and there's been no hints or anything and maggle gives us jack shit to go on, thats incompetent storytelling. It's the curse of m night shmamamamalan. What a twist! It is also the curse of vinnie mac


----------



## Slyfox (Jul 24, 2018)

Only the opening segment was worth watching.
Edit:And taker/hbk segment ofc
Seth needs to drop IC title it feels irrelevant on him now that he's not single wrestler anymore.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Jesus christ I hope Seth is okay his arm was pissing blood


----------



## CMPunkRock316 (Jan 17, 2016)

The Phenom. said:


> Super Show:
> HHH v Taker
> 
> HBK interferes, sweet chin music, HHH hits a pedigree. HHH wins.
> ...


THIS.

FUCKING THIS.

Please Dear Lord let this happen. Give me this and Bryan/AJ and I'll fucking go to Wrestlemania next year. Give me King and JR too. 

Only one thing pisses me off is how they act like Taker/HHH was this epic rivalry when Taker's best rivals were HBK and Foley by a Country Fucking Mile. 

This segment brought me back 20 years or so to that 17 year old kid watching that first Hell in Cell. 

Prime example of why yesteryear is so much better. This shit doesn't feel forced like much of the bullshit we watch.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

:lmao


----------



## shadows123 (Jan 30, 2017)

Someone did claim on this forum (not sure which thread) that the way to get Roman cheered is to turn everyone as heel ...looks like Raw is going that path..next week we will probably see a gauntlet match (Roman vs everyone) where Roman pins like 20 of them before getting himself pinned by Braun. or Shield vs everyone (where Dean and Seth are pinned straight away leaving poor Roman to overcome the odds yet again .... I guess Vince is on the Roman overcoming the odds yet again with little help from his Shield buddies path..


----------



## TheStatic (Aug 16, 2015)

Well at least Gable has something to do now and it isn't part of this Shield vs everyone clusterfuck. That's my 2018 made.


----------



## grecefar (Dec 19, 2017)

I'm starting to feel sad for dean and seth, more if seth is injured...

Best part of the show undertaker and shawn, hell even the deadman wants him for one more match he couldn't care less for HHH.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Brie was abysmal, just have Nikki as a singles wrestler.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

- Nikki can still go, even though I thought it would've been Brie since she has an upcoming match. Nikki looks a bit more on the slimmer side. I joked that cena brought her ass back since it looked flat lol. But seriously though Nikki looks to be very happy not sure if it was because of teaming with her sister but it's great to see someone happy.

- Ruby deserves to be a singles wrestler. I like Liv but Ruby clearly is the breakout star out of the group but then again everyone thought ambrose was the breakout star out of the shield since he could talk.

- Alexa wearing my favorite colors is win win for everyone, call me a mark but that she looked great. 

- Ember should not be facing sasha in no tag match. If they are gonna face each other let it be a one on one.

- Taker looks very healthy, maybe he changed his diet or started getting more rest but he looks like he did in 07.


----------



## KingofKings1524 (Aug 27, 2007)

Stop reminding me that this company used to entertain people. Thanks HBK and Taker.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

WalkingInMemphis said:


> Bobby Roode and Gable forming a cringe tag team fpalm



Bobby Roode is the Billy Gunn of TNA. In a tag team set-up he´s a superstar, one of the best in the world, but he just doesn´t make the grade as a singles main eventer. Next to somebody like RoadDogg/Storm their serious side has a justification and makes sense as a counterbalance in the partnership. When they are alone as a singles performer it just comes across as bland. 

Obviously would make too much sense to shoot for a big tag angle here.

Let Roode/Gable win a tag title shot very shortly. Then have them win via countout, when Gable punches the opponent behind the back of the ref, when he tries to re-enter the ring. Roode sort of blames him for it, but convinces Angle to give them another title shot at a PPV. They lose in the middle of the ring due to a mistake by Gable. James Storm´s music hits. Bottle smash, guitar smash. Cut backstage with Elias, looking at his guitar distraught. You don´t destroy a perfectly fine (prop) guitar.

Finally give Elias some direction, where he can break out as a star player from a tag set-up.


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

I don't want to be blinded because there are always the Cena days, but man, this might actually be the absolute worst booking in this company's history. It's fucking insanity.


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

The entire heel roster vs. The Shield... :lol

Doesn't change the fact that if you think about the whole Roman/Braun angle for more than half a second, Braun should be the face in this. Asides from his "I don't give a damn if you like it or not" to the fans, the explanation and recap of what's happened lately in that whole segment was totally babyface to me. Braun was straight up about when he would cash in, but Roman was totally cool having his buddies jump in and save his ass and attack the guy 3-on-1. Then Braun chose to retaliate the next week by getting some back-up himself. Turnabout is fair play and all that.

But Vince is too busy with his Roman boner to consider shit like that. It hurts Rollins and Ambrose too. Rollins especially was doing great things as a top level face, but he's being defined down to be Roman's lackey. 

Sucks, man.


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

It's like a repeat of the miserable reunion last year, but it least it was with the Bar and The Miz and some geeks. Now it's with 2 of the most over faces of the decade and they're completely ruined.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

arch.unleash said:


> I don't want to be blinded because there are always the Cena days, but man, this might actually be the absolute worst booking in this company's history. It's fucking insanity.


Yep. I've said it before and I'll say it again, I've literally never seen anything like this before in my life. Insanity doesn't even begin to describe it.


----------



## Doc (Oct 4, 2010)

Showstopper said:


> :lmao


That beats any botch by any diva or female wrestler in the history of the universe. Shit was straight up embarrassing. 

Just announce Rousey Vs Nikki already, let Rousey rip her arm out and send the pair of them back to fucking reality television as they have no place in the current climate. 
Hell I dont even care if it pisses Bryan off and he leaves too.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Bellas.


----------



## deadcool (May 4, 2006)

Let's be honest for a second; we all knew that Bellas suck in the ring. They don't know how to work, and both have injured themselves while doing moves to other wrestlers. They can't cut a decent promo to save their lives, and if you can read between the lines, you know exactly why they are not released.

How about the atrocity that happened to Rollins on RAW? What was the point of throwing him off the ramp straight into a truck's side window? Wrestling's a f***ing work, and sometimes Creative and the wrestlers themselves forget that. He could have severed a nerve, pinched one, got a concussion, or worse. The same point could have been conveyed by doing something else, something far less harmful. His arm was bleeding profusely, and I'm surprised that he didn't get seriously injured.

As I have said countless times before, WWE is the very definition of an unsafe working environment.


----------



## #BestForBusiness (Jun 18, 2015)

Rookie of the Year said:


> The entire heel roster vs. The Shield... :lol
> 
> Doesn't change the fact that if you think about the whole Roman/Braun angle for more than half a second, Braun should be the face in this. Asides from his "I don't give a damn if you like it or not" to the fans, the explanation and recap of what's happened lately in that whole segment was totally babyface to me. Braun was straight up about when he would cash in, but Roman was totally cool having his buddies jump in and save his ass and attack the guy 3-on-1. Then Braun chose to retaliate the next week by getting some back-up himself. Turnabout is fair play and all that.
> 
> ...



We all thought that Braun would actually remaining face in this, but Michael Cole made it clear.

*3 on 1 against Braun* Cole: OHHH MYYY! The hounds are here, the hounds are unleashed! What a moment! I'VE GOT GOOSEBUMPS!!! :YES


*3 on 1 against Roman* Cole: What the, three on one? This is ridiculous! This isn't fair!!! :vince6


This company... :imout :confused


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Remember when they put the Shield against 11 men in a handicap match? ANd then the next week they beat every one of them in backstage segments, during matches and shit? I think the same will happen next week... If Rollins is fine, which hopefully he is.

ANd if anyone ever says that NJPW is more dangerous than WWE, well ask Rollins and KO about that


----------



## VitoCorleoneX (Jun 27, 2016)

shadows123 said:


> Someone did claim on this forum (not sure which thread) that the way to get Roman cheered is to turn everyone as heel ...looks like Raw is going that path..next week we will probably see a gauntlet match (Roman vs everyone) where Roman pins like 20 of them before getting himself pinned by Braun. or Shield vs everyone (where Dean and Seth are pinned straight away leaving poor Roman to overcome the odds yet again .... I guess Vince is on the Roman overcoming the odds yet again with little help from his Shield buddies path..


This was allready done by the WWE in late2015/early 2016.

Roman vs 14 heel superstars
Luckly it ended in no contest.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G955F mit Tapatalk


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

Showstopper said:


> Yep. I've said it before and I'll say it again, I've literally never seen anything like this before in my life. Insanity doesn't even begin to describe it.


People say that I take it too seriously but it's more than just wrestling. I hate seeing hard work being thrown out of the window, it happens to most of us on a daily basis and I don't want to fucking see it again on a wrestling show which is supposed to entertain me and relieve my stress. Rollins has been killing himself the whole year and reached a new level of popularity and all of that just to be back in the sidekick role for that giant shameless asshole, everything just gone in a second. The same can be sad about a lot of guys like Strowman, Balor, Ambrose, .. etc. It's really depressing to witness. I didn't even watch the Youtube clips, I reached the point where even a 3 minute clip is too much. It's unwatchable right now.


----------



## HankHill_85 (Aug 31, 2011)

Utterly shit Raw. Apparently, not one babyface in the back thought to come out and help the Shield.

Almost as bad as One Night Only when DX put the boots to the Bulldog in the main event and the Hart Foundation was NOWHERE to be found.

The only good segment in three hours of television was between two old-timers in HBK and Taker. Seeing the stark contrast between what they can do to captivate an audience while just talking, and the uninspired, mindless brawling to both the start and end of the show was interesting.

So much on Raw is just a question of "Who the fuck CARES?!?"

Balor and Corbin with their never-ending feud - who the fuck cares?
Sasha and Bayley with their ***** hugfests every week beating nobodies - who the fuck cares?
Lashley falling further down the mid-card by doing shtick with another nobody in Jinder - who the fuck cares?

This show deserves the paltry ratings that it gets. The fact that it still beats Smackdown by roughly 400,000-500,000 viewers is criminal.


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

I have no interest in this HHH/Taker match so I hate that they dedicate so much damn time to it. Considering both are well past their prime and should retire. Adding HBK makes it worse.

I have to defend the first dive by Brie, I think Logan was suppose to hit her BEFORE Brie ended up outside the ring, so that one is on Sarah. The second one was just bad though. Still other than that, I thought they did fine. No worse than most we see weekly.

Lashley is being misused so badly. He should be heel and destroying Roman at this point, since Braun will done soon as a threat it seems. Lashley/KO should be good, but KO needed to stay gone a bit. Not come right back


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I bit the bullet and watched RAW via dvr this morning. All I can say is summarized by one word: RAWful. :tripsscust


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Seth posted this, his injury doesn't look as bad as I thought it would be, hopefully it isn't serious

Graphic content ahead



Spoiler: Seth's injury


----------



## TakerFreak (Mar 26, 2013)

Showstopper said:


> :lmao



Thank god I don't watch this shit anymore. Wtf is Vince even doing?


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

That RAW wasn't terrible, it was good for the most part, but I did skip the entire Shawn/Undertaker segment which helped get me through it better.

Brie Bella messing up that dive the first time was acceptable, but her trying it again and almost killing herself was cringey. Kevin Owens coming back is meaningless. On a more positive note, the highlight was clearly this alliance against the Shield, Dana Brooke getting new direction and some good matches. 

It was a fun RAW overall, I just wish they would stop bringing back fossils to cut half hour promos. 8/10


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

I wish that was Steiner coming out at the end :flair


----------



## Cosmo77 (Aug 9, 2016)

turned off at hr 3,this product on raw is poorly booked,no one is over execpt for taker and hbk.not many people want to watch the womens roster., liked the shield ,drew/doplph/braun.


----------



## Psychosocial (Jul 13, 2018)

Nolo King said:


> That RAW wasn't terrible, it was good for the most part, but I did skip the entire Shawn/Undertaker segment which helped get me through it better.
> 
> Brie Bella messing up that dive the first time was acceptable, but her trying it again and almost killing herself was cringey. Kevin Owens coming back is meaningless. On a more positive note, the highlight was clearly this alliance against the Shield, Dana Brooke getting new direction and some good matches.
> 
> It was a fun RAW overall, I just wish they would stop bringing back fossils to cut half hour promos. 8/10


This RAW an 8/10 :lmao

Get help. Seriously.


----------



## RCSheppy (Nov 13, 2013)

LOL, I can't remember an 8/10 RAW.


----------



## southrnbygrace (Jun 14, 2014)

SHIV:THE OTHER WHITE MEAT said:


> I bit the bullet and watched RAW via dvr this morning. All I can say is summarized by one word: RAWful. :tripsscust


Don't say I didn't warn you. :lol


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Nice Orton video


----------



## GimmeABreakJess (Jan 30, 2011)

Well I just watched it and the HBK/Undertaker segment...I don't get that they are teasing an HBK "one more match". (ok if it were teasing HBK VS AJ or Bryan etc) It makes ZERO logical sense why Undertaker would challenge HBK to a match. They had back to back WrestleMania classics. Taker won BOTH. The second of them retired HBK. It makes utter ZERO sense why the Undertaker would challenge HBK to another match.


----------



## Interceptor88 (May 5, 2010)

GimmeABreakJess said:


> Well I just watched it and the HBK/Undertaker segment...I don't get that they are teasing an HBK "one more match". (ok if it were teasing HBK VS AJ or Bryan etc) It makes ZERO logical sense why Undertaker would challenge HBK to a match. They had back to back WrestleMania classics. Taker won BOTH. The second of them retired HBK. It makes utter ZERO sense why the Undertaker would challenge HBK to another match.


Yep but HBK and Taker are entertaining while the current roster is a charisma vacuum wasteland.


----------



## GimmeABreakJess (Jan 30, 2011)

Interceptor88 said:


> Yep but HBK and Taker are entertaining while the current roster is a charisma vacuum wasteland.


Gotta admit - you have a valid point...


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Glad that Dolph and Drew won the tag titles. LOL at KO "returning" after a week and being on the same page with Braun.


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

Psychosocial said:


> This RAW an 8/10 :lmao
> 
> Get help. Seriously.


What didn't you like about it? Instead of mocking me, let me know.

As I mentioned in my rating, I skipped that long Shawn/Taker promo which cut close to 30 minutes off.

Difference with me is that I accept WWE's decisions and rate on how well they develop instead of being bitter that things didn't go predictably.


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

Eh, it was better than last week

Poor Revival though


----------



## Psychosocial (Jul 13, 2018)

Nolo King said:


> What didn't you like about it? Instead of mocking me, let me know.
> 
> As I mentioned in my rating, I skipped that long Shawn/Taker promo which cut close to 30 minutes off.
> 
> Difference with me is that I accept WWE's decisions and rate on how well they develop instead of being bitter that things didn't go predictably.


Where do I start?

Sasha, Bayley, & Ember doing nothing again, the oversaturated roster attacks on wrestlers happening twice on the same night, the horrible meditation segment with Lashley, Owens returning after one week to help Braun of all people, the awful Bellas, and probably more I don't care to remember anymore.

The only things I liked was Dolph & Drew winning the tag titles and the HBK/Taker segment. Drake becoming AOP's manager is weird but can't say it didn't catch my interest. Everything else was pointless. Not an 8/10 RAW in any way or form.


----------

